# Driver Verifier Doesn't Work...



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

In Windows 7, I am trying to figure out if I have any faulty drivers. I have been having BSODs for a while, and I've removed RAM etc. So the next step was to test drivers. 

But I can't run Driver Verifier. No matter which drivers I select, the Driver Verifier causes a blue screen as the windows 7 logo starts to come together. I have to clear the settings in Safe mode to get it back.

Is there any way to fix this, or any other way to check my drivers?

(My most recent BSODs have said caused by dxgmms1.sys and tcpip.sys -- lots of IRQL_not_less_or_equal and system_thread_exception_not_handled.)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The purpose of Driver Verifier is to cause a Blue Screen of Death.
Analysis of the memory dump files will then (if it's worked) let the analyst know what driver caused it.

You'll know this because there will be a Driver Verifier Enabled memory dump.

FWIW - I had a system at work today that would spit out the IRQL error messages, but not the Driver Verifier Enabled error messages. I finally enabled all settings in Driver Verifier and then rebooted. An hour and a half later the system was still booting with the Windows 7 splash screen.

The point here is that the settings that you use in Driver Verifier are critical - and are determined by the type of BSOD events you are getting (for example, if you have BAD_POOL_CALLER errors, then you want to enable the POOL checking options in Driver Verifier).

Please zip up the contents of the C:\Windows\Minidump directory and upload/attach the .zip file to your next post.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and thanks for the response,


I am not sure if I am actually getting a dump, though. The Driver Verifier never actually gets to log into windows, as it doesn't make it past the Windows logo.

I have received Bad_Pool blue screens before, and I have tried various settings on Driver Verifier. My problem is that my computer will blue screen at the windows logo if Driver Verifier is running no matter what Drivers its checking.



I don't have any files currently in my minidump, but I will try to make some with driver verifier again, but I don't think it will create them since it doesn't get into windows?

Thanks again

After BSODing several times through the use of Driver Verifier (BSoDing at windows logo), no Minidumps were save.

I did manage to read the BSoD that popped up, though, which says "Invalid_Kernel_Handle." 

But I can't get Driver Verifier to let me past the Windows Logo to create Minidumps on Windows 7.


ADD:

Okay, I have edited the settings of Driver Verifier and apparently it is one of the settings that makes it BSoD on windows startup. 

So I'll go through the list one by one and see which causes the bsod.

Okay, I have determined some things!


First, the Setting that causes Windows to crash before it can even get past the Logo (which does not produce .dmps) is Miscellaneous Checks. Without this disabled, I can get past it.


Thus far, I get Blue Screens when I run I/O verification. I am currently running with everything checked except I/O verification and the settings that require I/O verification waiting for another BSOD. 


Here are the Dumps I got from I/O verification.


I hope to hear back from you soon!

I have updated my asacpi through AISuite. I am no longer getting I/O verification errors. I am currently running with all settings except Simulating Low resources and the Miscellaneous Checks.


I am still unable to use Miscellaneous Checks without getting a blue screen before the windows logo finishes (and thus no minidumps).


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the description of the INVALID_KERNEL_HANDLE error: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000093

There's an issue with your system that's causing the BSOD to happen but not be recorded. There's a lot of reasons for this, but the most common is due to hard drive problems. More info can be found in Windows Internals v5 (hardcover) and Advanced Windows Debugging (softcover).

Also, more info on Driver Verifier is here: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/tools/Win7DriverVer.mspx I would turn Driver Verifier off at this point as it seems that you've found the culprit.

The dump files seem to point to the ASACPI.SYS driver as the cause, so updating it is the best thing to do.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x83448000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x83590810
Debug session time: Tue Dec  8 08:52:26.697 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.383
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................
Loading User Symbols
3: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 835b071c
THREAD 855d8020  Cid 0004.0040  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 3
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 8357049c
Owning Process            855cd020       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      921          
Context Switch Count      711             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0x834b5e1e)
Stack Init 87d99fd0 Current 87d99798 Base 87d9a000 Limit 87d97000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 12 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ASACPI.sys
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
87d99784 8377cf03 000000c9 0000023b 8d3e837c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d997a4 8377f2cd 8d3e837c 87d997dc 8d3e837c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d997bc 8377f32a 0000023b 8d3e837c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d99810 83786667 0000023b 914d8e70 914d8fb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d99844 8377eef7 914d8fb8 914d8fb8 8ab7f718 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d99860 8377d426 8abb8f00 8e247978 914d8fb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d998c0 8377cd33 8e25cf18 914d8e70 87d998f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d998d0 83777670 8e247978 8e247900 8e247978 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d998f0 83484473 914d8fb8 914d8e70 8e247978 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d99904 8d3e837c 8afd96f8 914d8e70 837776c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d99934 83484473 00000000 914d8ff8 8e247848 ASACPI+0x37c
87d99948 837893d0 8ab81978 914d8e70 8e2476f8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d99960 837776c3 8e2477b0 914d8e70 914d9000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d99984 83484473 00000000 87d99a0c 8e2476f8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d99998 8377cbcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d999c4 837864f7 8abb6b90 87d999e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d99a10 8377f11f 8abafb58 87d99a9c 835f3bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a1c 835f3bc1 8abb6b90 8abafb58 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a9c 835ef9ff 00000001 00000000 8af66578 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d99c94 835d3a2a 855e4908 8af66578 87d99cc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
87d99cd4 8345bf99 8af66578 835abe80 855d8020 nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x6d
87d99d00 834b5f2b 00000000 00000000 855d8020 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x241
87d99d50 8365666d 00000001 ae1ede9a 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
87d99d90 835080d9 834b5e1e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000023b, The caller has changed the status field of an IRP it does not understand.
Arg2: 8d3e837c, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: 914d8e70, IRP address.
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23b

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  23b

FAULTING_IP: 
ASACPI+37c
8d3e837c 8bf8            mov     edi,eax

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ASACPI+37c
8d3e837c 8bf8            mov     edi,eax

IRP_ADDRESS:  914d8e70

DEVICE_OBJECT: 8e2476f8

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  835adf60 -- (!locks 835adf60)
!locks ffffffff835adf60

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0x835adf60)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0x835adf60
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x00000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8377cf03 to 83524d10

STACK_TEXT:  
87d99784 8377cf03 000000c9 0000023b 8d3e837c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d997a4 8377f2cd 8d3e837c 87d997dc 8d3e837c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d997bc 8377f32a 0000023b 8d3e837c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d99810 83786667 0000023b 914d8e70 914d8fb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d99844 8377eef7 914d8fb8 914d8fb8 8ab7f718 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d99860 8377d426 8abb8f00 8e247978 914d8fb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d998c0 8377cd33 8e25cf18 914d8e70 87d998f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d998d0 83777670 8e247978 8e247900 8e247978 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d998f0 83484473 914d8fb8 914d8e70 8e247978 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d99904 8d3e837c 8afd96f8 914d8e70 837776c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d99934 83484473 00000000 914d8ff8 8e247848 ASACPI+0x37c
87d99948 837893d0 8ab81978 914d8e70 8e2476f8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d99960 837776c3 8e2477b0 914d8e70 914d9000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d99984 83484473 00000000 87d99a0c 8e2476f8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d99998 8377cbcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d999c4 837864f7 8abb6b90 87d999e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d99a10 8377f11f 8abafb58 87d99a9c 835f3bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a1c 835f3bc1 8abb6b90 8abafb58 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a9c 835ef9ff 00000001 00000000 8af66578 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d99c94 835d3a2a 855e4908 8af66578 87d99cc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
87d99cd4 8345bf99 8af66578 835abe80 855d8020 nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x6d
87d99d00 834b5f2b 00000000 00000000 855d8020 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x241
87d99d50 8365666d 00000001 ae1ede9a 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
87d99d90 835080d9 834b5e1e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  a

SYMBOL_NAME:  ASACPI+37c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ASACPI

IMAGE_NAME:  ASACPI.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  411c2d04

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc9_23b_VRF_ASACPI+37c

BUCKET_ID:  0xc9_23b_VRF_ASACPI+37c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8357f17c ebx=00000002 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=87d37120 edi=00000000
eip=83524d10 esp=87d99768 ebp=87d99784 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
83524d10 cc              int     3
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
87d99784 8377cf03 000000c9 0000023b 8d3e837c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d997a4 8377f2cd 8d3e837c 87d997dc 8d3e837c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d997bc 8377f32a 0000023b 8d3e837c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d99810 83786667 0000023b 914d8e70 914d8fb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d99844 8377eef7 914d8fb8 914d8fb8 8ab7f718 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d99860 8377d426 8abb8f00 8e247978 914d8fb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d998c0 8377cd33 8e25cf18 914d8e70 87d998f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d998d0 83777670 8e247978 8e247900 8e247978 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d998f0 83484473 914d8fb8 914d8e70 8e247978 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d99904 8d3e837c 8afd96f8 914d8e70 837776c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d99934 83484473 00000000 914d8ff8 8e247848 ASACPI+0x37c
87d99948 837893d0 8ab81978 914d8e70 8e2476f8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d99960 837776c3 8e2477b0 914d8e70 914d9000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d99984 83484473 00000000 87d99a0c 8e2476f8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d99998 8377cbcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d999c4 837864f7 8abb6b90 87d999e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d99a10 8377f11f 8abafb58 87d99a9c 835f3bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a1c 835f3bc1 8abb6b90 8abafb58 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d99a9c 835ef9ff 00000001 00000000 8af66578 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d99c94 835d3a2a 855e4908 8af66578 87d99cc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
start    end        module name
80bb6000 80bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
83411000 83448000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
83448000 83858000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
83a02000 83a0d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
83a0d000 83a1e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
83a1e000 83a26000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
83a26000 83a68000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
83a68000 83b13000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
83b13000 83b84000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
83b84000 83b92000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
83b92000 83bda000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
83bda000 83be3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
83be3000 83beb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
83beb000 83bf9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
85600000 85621000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
85621000 8562c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8562e000 85658000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85658000 85663000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
85663000 85674000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
85674000 85684000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
85684000 856cf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
856cf000 856d6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
856d6000 856e4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856e4000 856fa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
856fa000 85703000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85703000 85726000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
85726000 85766000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Thu Mar 19 23:47:19 2009 (49C311C7)
85766000 8578c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8578c000 85795000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
85795000 857c9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
857c9000 857da000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
857da000 857f9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
85800000 8580e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8580e000 85817000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
85817000 85824000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8582a000 85959000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
85959000 85984000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
85984000 85997000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
85997000 859f4000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
859f4000 859fc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
85a00000 85a0c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
85a0c000 85a14000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
85a18000 85acf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
85acf000 85b0d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
85b0d000 85b32000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
85b32000 85b5f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
85b5f000 85b91000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
85b91000 85bb6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
85bb6000 85bc3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
85bc3000 85bce000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85bce000 85bd7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85bd7000 85be8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
85be8000 85bef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
85bef000 85bf6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
85bf6000 85bfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
85c00000 85c08000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
85c08000 85c19000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
85c19000 85c21000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
85c23000 85d6c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
85d6c000 85d9d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
85d9d000 85da5380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
85da6000 85de5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
85de5000 85ded000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
85ded000 85dfd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8b400000 8b40d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8b40d000 8b41f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8b41f000 8b437000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8b43f000 8b4a3000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8b4a3000 8b4bb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8b4bb000 8b4c9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8b4c9000 8b4ca080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
8b4cb000 8b4cbfa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8b4cc000 8b4ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8b4ed000 8b4fe000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8b4fe000 8b5b5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8b5b5000 8b600000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8c200000 8c217000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
8c226000 8c23d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8c23d000 8c248000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8c248000 8c2a2000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8c2a2000 8c2d4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8c2d4000 8c2db000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8c2db000 8c2fa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8c2fa000 8c308000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8c308000 8c322000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8c322000 8c335000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8c335000 8c345000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8c345000 8c386000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8c386000 8c390000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8c390000 8c39a000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8c39a000 8c3a6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8c3a6000 8c3b1000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8c3b1000 8c3d3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8c3d3000 8c3eb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8ce00000 8ce2c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8ce2c000 8ce36000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8ce36000 8d35c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
8d35c000 8d395000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8d395000 8d3b4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8d3b4000 8d3d9000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
8d3d9000 8d3e8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8d3e8000 8d3e9420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8d3ea000 8d3f4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8d3f4000 8d3fd000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
91832000 91849000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
91849000 91853000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
91853000 91860000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
91860000 9186d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
9186d000 9186e380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
9186f000 918a3000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
918a3000 918b1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
918b1000 918f5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
start    end        module name
8ce00000 8ce2c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
83b92000 83bda000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8c248000 8c2a2000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8b40d000 8b41f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8b4ed000 8b4fe000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8578c000 85795000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8d3e8000 8d3e9420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8b4cb000 8b4cbfa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8b4c9000 8b4ca080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
856fa000 85703000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85703000 85726000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8ce36000 8d35c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
85c19000 85c21000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
85bef000 85bf6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8b4bb000 8b4c9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
83a1e000 83a26000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
857da000 857f9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
83a68000 83b13000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
85b91000 85bb6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
83a26000 83a68000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
85997000 859f4000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8b400000 8b40d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
85bb6000 85bc3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8b43f000 8b4a3000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8b4a3000 8b4bb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8c39a000 8c3a6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
85c08000 85c19000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
85bce000 85bd7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85bc3000 85bce000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85bd7000 85be8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8b4fe000 8b5b5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8d35c000 8d395000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
857c9000 857da000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
85795000 857c9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8580e000 85817000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
85b5f000 85b91000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
85d6c000 85d9d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
83411000 83448000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8d395000 8d3b4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
85c00000 85c08000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
91853000 91860000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80bb6000 80bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
9186f000 918a3000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
85984000 85997000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
85b0d000 85b32000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
83a02000 83a0d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
91860000 9186d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856e4000 856fa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
85621000 8562c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
83be3000 83beb000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
85959000 85984000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8c390000 8c39a000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
85ded000 85dfd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
85726000 85766000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Thu Mar 19 23:47:19 2009 (49C311C7)
85a18000 85acf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8c3a6000 8c3b1000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8c3b1000 8c3d3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8c2fa000 8c308000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8c2a2000 8c2d4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
85acf000 85b0d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
83beb000 83bf9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8c386000 8c390000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
83448000 83858000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8582a000 85959000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
85be8000 85bef000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8c2db000 8c2fa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
85663000 85674000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8562e000 85658000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
856cf000 856d6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
856d6000 856e4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85800000 8580e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
83a0d000 83a1e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b41f000 8b437000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8c3d3000 8c3eb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8c200000 8c217000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91832000 91849000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8c345000 8c386000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
91849000 91853000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
85a0c000 85a14000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
85bf6000 85bfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
859f4000 859fc000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
85b32000 85b5f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8d3b4000 8d3d9000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
85766000 8578c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8d3ea000 8d3f4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8c308000 8c322000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
85de5000 85ded000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
9186d000 9186e380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
85c23000 85d6c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8c23d000 8c248000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8c226000 8c23d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8c335000 8c345000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8b4cc000 8b4ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
918a3000 918b1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8d3d9000 8d3e8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
918b1000 918f5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8ce2c000 8ce36000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8b5b5000 8b600000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
85658000 85663000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
85a00000 85a0c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
85600000 85621000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
85d9d000 85da5380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
85674000 85684000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
85684000 856cf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
85da6000 85de5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8c322000 8c335000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
85817000 85824000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
83b13000 83b84000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
83b84000 83b92000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c2d4000 8c2db000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8d3f4000 8d3fd000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
83bda000 83be3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 0000023b 8d3e837c 914d8e70 00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.
Opened log file 'C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8341c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x83564810
Debug session time: Tue Dec  8 09:00:07.370 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.055
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................
Loading User Symbols
1: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8358471c
THREAD 855b7a70  Cid 0004.0034  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 1
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 8354449c
Owning Process            8554c820       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      900          
Context Switch Count      712             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0x83489e1e)
Stack Init 87d8dfd0 Current 87d8d798 Base 87d8e000 Limit 87d8b000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 12 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ASACPI.sys
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
87d8d784 83750f03 000000c9 0000023b 8dc1937c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d8d7a4 837532cd 8dc1937c 87d8d7dc 8dc1937c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d8d7bc 8375332a 0000023b 8dc1937c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d8d810 8375a667 0000023b 8f8bce70 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d8d844 83752ef7 8f8bcfb8 8f8bcfb8 8a5a8948 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d8d860 83751426 8d8b3700 8d8221d8 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d8d8c0 83750d33 8d9d6708 8f8bce70 87d8d8f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d8d8d0 8374b670 8d8221d8 8d8200e8 8d8221d8 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d8d8f0 83458473 8f8bcfb8 8f8bce70 8d8221d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d8d904 8dc1937c 8a5c5008 8f8bce70 8374b6c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d8d934 83458473 00000000 8f8bcff8 8d820030 ASACPI+0x37c
87d8d948 8375d3d0 8af88248 8f8bce70 8d8201d8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d960 8374b6c3 8d820290 8f8bce70 8f8bd000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d8d984 83458473 00000000 87d8da0c 8d8201d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d8d998 83750bcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d9c4 8375a4f7 8a5dfde0 87d8d9e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d8da10 8375311f 8a5d8e78 87d8da9c 835c7bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da1c 835c7bc1 8a5dfde0 8a5d8e78 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da9c 835c39ff 00000001 00000000 8af69510 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d8dc94 835a7a2a 855c49b8 8af69510 87d8dcc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
87d8dcd4 8342ff99 8af69510 8357fe80 855b7a70 nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x6d
87d8dd00 83489f2b 00000000 00000000 855b7a70 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x241
87d8dd50 8362a66d 00000001 a1d926d0 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
87d8dd90 834dc0d9 83489e1e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)
The IO manager has caught a misbehaving driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000023b, The caller has changed the status field of an IRP it does not understand.
Arg2: 8dc1937c, The address in the driver's code where the error was detected.
Arg3: 8f8bce70, IRP address.
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23b

DRIVER_VERIFIER_IO_VIOLATION_TYPE:  23b

FAULTING_IP: 
ASACPI+37c
8dc1937c 8bf8            mov     edi,eax

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ASACPI+37c
8dc1937c 8bf8            mov     edi,eax

IRP_ADDRESS:  8f8bce70

DEVICE_OBJECT: 8d8201d8

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  83581f60 -- (!locks 83581f60)
!locks ffffffff83581f60

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0x83581f60)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0x83581f60
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x00000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 83750f03 to 834f8d10

STACK_TEXT:  
87d8d784 83750f03 000000c9 0000023b 8dc1937c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d8d7a4 837532cd 8dc1937c 87d8d7dc 8dc1937c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d8d7bc 8375332a 0000023b 8dc1937c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d8d810 8375a667 0000023b 8f8bce70 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d8d844 83752ef7 8f8bcfb8 8f8bcfb8 8a5a8948 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d8d860 83751426 8d8b3700 8d8221d8 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d8d8c0 83750d33 8d9d6708 8f8bce70 87d8d8f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d8d8d0 8374b670 8d8221d8 8d8200e8 8d8221d8 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d8d8f0 83458473 8f8bcfb8 8f8bce70 8d8221d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d8d904 8dc1937c 8a5c5008 8f8bce70 8374b6c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d8d934 83458473 00000000 8f8bcff8 8d820030 ASACPI+0x37c
87d8d948 8375d3d0 8af88248 8f8bce70 8d8201d8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d960 8374b6c3 8d820290 8f8bce70 8f8bd000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d8d984 83458473 00000000 87d8da0c 8d8201d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d8d998 83750bcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d9c4 8375a4f7 8a5dfde0 87d8d9e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d8da10 8375311f 8a5d8e78 87d8da9c 835c7bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da1c 835c7bc1 8a5dfde0 8a5d8e78 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da9c 835c39ff 00000001 00000000 8af69510 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d8dc94 835a7a2a 855c49b8 8af69510 87d8dcc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
87d8dcd4 8342ff99 8af69510 8357fe80 855b7a70 nt!PiProcessStartSystemDevices+0x6d
87d8dd00 83489f2b 00000000 00000000 855b7a70 nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x241
87d8dd50 8362a66d 00000001 a1d926d0 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
87d8dd90 834dc0d9 83489e1e 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  a

SYMBOL_NAME:  ASACPI+37c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ASACPI

IMAGE_NAME:  ASACPI.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  411c2d04

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc9_23b_VRF_ASACPI+37c

BUCKET_ID:  0xc9_23b_VRF_ASACPI+37c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8355317c ebx=00000002 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=807c5120 edi=00000000
eip=834f8d10 esp=87d8d768 ebp=87d8d784 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
834f8d10 cc              int     3
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
87d8d784 83750f03 000000c9 0000023b 8dc1937c nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
87d8d7a4 837532cd 8dc1937c 87d8d7dc 8dc1937c nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x30
87d8d7bc 8375332a 0000023b 8dc1937c 00000000 nt!ViErrorFinishReport+0xc9
87d8d810 8375a667 0000023b 8f8bce70 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfErrorReport1+0x4d
87d8d844 83752ef7 8f8bcfb8 8f8bcfb8 8a5a8948 nt!ViGenericVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x103
87d8d860 83751426 8d8b3700 8d8221d8 8f8bcfb8 nt!VfMajorVerifyIrpStackDownward+0x5a
87d8d8c0 83750d33 8d9d6708 8f8bce70 87d8d8f0 nt!IovpCallDriver1+0x468
87d8d8d0 8374b670 8d8221d8 8d8200e8 8d8221d8 nt!VfBeforeCallDriver+0xe7
87d8d8f0 83458473 8f8bcfb8 8f8bce70 8d8221d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x206
87d8d904 8dc1937c 8a5c5008 8f8bce70 8374b6c3 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
87d8d934 83458473 00000000 8f8bcff8 8d820030 ASACPI+0x37c
87d8d948 8375d3d0 8af88248 8f8bce70 8d8201d8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d960 8374b6c3 8d820290 8f8bce70 8f8bd000 nt!ViFilterDispatchGeneric+0x5e
87d8d984 83458473 00000000 87d8da0c 8d8201d8 nt!IovCallDriver+0x258
87d8d998 83750bcc 00000004 00000017 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
87d8d9c4 8375a4f7 8a5dfde0 87d8d9e8 00000001 nt!VfIrpSendSynchronousIrp+0xa5
87d8da10 8375311f 8a5d8e78 87d8da9c 835c7bc1 nt!VfWmiTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da1c 835c7bc1 8a5dfde0 8a5d8e78 00000000 nt!VfMajorTestStartedPdoStack+0x48
87d8da9c 835c39ff 00000001 00000000 8af69510 nt!PipProcessStartPhase3+0x427
87d8dc94 835a7a2a 855c49b8 8af69510 87d8dcc8 nt!PipProcessDevNodeTree+0x2e6
start    end        module name
80bcd000 80bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8341c000 8382c000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8382c000 83863000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
83a0d000 83a18000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
83a18000 83a29000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
83a29000 83a31000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
83a31000 83a73000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
83a73000 83b1e000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
83b1e000 83b8f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
83b8f000 83b9d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
83b9d000 83be5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
83be5000 83bee000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
83bee000 83bf6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
85619000 85643000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85643000 8564e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8564e000 8565f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8565f000 8566f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8566f000 856ba000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
856ba000 856c1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
856c1000 856cf000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856cf000 856e5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
856e5000 856ee000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856ee000 85711000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
85711000 85751000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Thu Mar 19 23:47:19 2009 (49C311C7)
85751000 85777000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
85777000 85780000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
85780000 857b4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
857b4000 857c5000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
857c5000 857e4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
85800000 8580e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8580e000 85817000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
85817000 8582f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
85834000 85963000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
85963000 8598e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8598e000 859a1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
859a1000 859fe000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
85a00000 85a0c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
85a1e000 85ad5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
85ad5000 85b13000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
85b13000 85b38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
85b38000 85b48000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
85b48000 85b7a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
85b7a000 85b8b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
85b8b000 85bb0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
85bb0000 85bb8000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
85bb8000 85bc5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
85bc5000 85bd0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85bd0000 85bd9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85bd9000 85bea000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
85bea000 85bf1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
85bf1000 85bf8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
85c00000 85c3f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
85c3f000 85d88000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
85d88000 85db9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
85db9000 85dc1380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
85dc2000 85dca000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
85dca000 85df7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
85df7000 85dff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8c200000 8c212000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8c212000 8c21d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8c224000 8c288000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8c288000 8c2a0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8c2a0000 8c2ae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8c2ae000 8c2af080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
8c2b0000 8c2b0fa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8c2b1000 8c2d2000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8c2d2000 8c2e3000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8c2e3000 8c39a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8c39a000 8c3e5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8c3e5000 8c3f2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8c410000 8c431000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8c431000 8c43e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8c43e000 8c446000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8c446000 8c44e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8c44e000 8c456000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8c456000 8c461000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8c461000 8c46f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8c46f000 8c486000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8c486000 8c491000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8c491000 8c4eb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8c4eb000 8c51d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8c51d000 8c524000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8c524000 8c543000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8c543000 8c551000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8c551000 8c56b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8c56b000 8c57e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8c57e000 8c58e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8c58e000 8c5cf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8c5cf000 8c5d9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8c5d9000 8c5e3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8c5e3000 8c5ef000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8dc00000 8dc0a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8dc0a000 8dc19000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8dc19000 8dc1a420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8dc1b000 8dc25000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8dc28000 8e14e000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
8e14e000 8e187000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8e187000 8e1a6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8e1a6000 8e1cb000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
8e1cb000 8e1f7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8e1f7000 8e200000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
91a18000 91a3a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
91a3a000 91a52000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
91a52000 91a69000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91a69000 91a80000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
91a80000 91a8a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
91a8a000 91a97000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
91a97000 91aa4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
91aa4000 91aa5380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
91aa6000 91ada000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
91ada000 91ae8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
91ae8000 91b2c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
start    end        module name
8e1cb000 8e1f7000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
83b9d000 83be5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8c491000 8c4eb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8c200000 8c212000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8c2d2000 8c2e3000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
85777000 85780000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8dc19000 8dc1a420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8c2b0000 8c2b0fa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8c2ae000 8c2af080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
856e5000 856ee000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856ee000 85711000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8dc28000 8e14e000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
85bb0000 85bb8000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
85bf1000 85bf8000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8c2a0000 8c2ae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
83a29000 83a31000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
857c5000 857e4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
83a73000 83b1e000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
85b8b000 85bb0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
83a31000 83a73000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
859a1000 859fe000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8c3e5000 8c3f2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
85bb8000 85bc5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8c224000 8c288000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8c288000 8c2a0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8c5e3000 8c5ef000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
85b7a000 85b8b000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
85bd0000 85bd9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85bc5000 85bd0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85bd9000 85bea000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8c2e3000 8c39a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8e14e000 8e187000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
857b4000 857c5000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
85780000 857b4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8580e000 85817000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
85b48000 85b7a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
85d88000 85db9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8382c000 83863000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8e187000 8e1a6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
85df7000 85dff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
91a8a000 91a97000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80bcd000 80bd5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
91aa6000 91ada000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8598e000 859a1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
85b13000 85b38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
83a0d000 83a18000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
91a97000 91aa4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
856cf000 856e5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8c456000 8c461000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
83bee000 83bf6000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
85963000 8598e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8c5d9000 8c5e3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
85b38000 85b48000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
85711000 85751000   mv61xx   mv61xx.sys   Thu Mar 19 23:47:19 2009 (49C311C7)
85a1e000 85ad5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8c212000 8c21d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
91a18000 91a3a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8c543000 8c551000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8c4eb000 8c51d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
85ad5000 85b13000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8c461000 8c46f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8c5cf000 8c5d9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8341c000 8382c000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
85834000 85963000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
85bea000 85bf1000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8c524000 8c543000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8564e000 8565f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
85619000 85643000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
856ba000 856c1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
856c1000 856cf000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85800000 8580e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
83a18000 83a29000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
85817000 8582f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
91a3a000 91a52000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
91a52000 91a69000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91a69000 91a80000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8c58e000 8c5cf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
91a80000 91a8a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8c43e000 8c446000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8c446000 8c44e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8c44e000 8c456000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
85dca000 85df7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8e1a6000 8e1cb000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
85751000 85777000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8dc1b000 8dc25000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8c551000 8c56b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
85dc2000 85dca000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
91aa4000 91aa5380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
85c3f000 85d88000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8c486000 8c491000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8c46f000 8c486000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8c57e000 8c58e000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8c2b1000 8c2d2000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
91ada000 91ae8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8dc0a000 8dc19000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91ae8000 91b2c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8dc00000 8dc0a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8c39a000 8c3e5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
85643000 8564e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
85a00000 85a0c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8c410000 8c431000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
85db9000 85dc1380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8565f000 8566f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8566f000 856ba000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
85c00000 85c3f000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8c56b000 8c57e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8c431000 8c43e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
83b1e000 83b8f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
83b8f000 83b9d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c51d000 8c524000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8e1f7000 8e200000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
83be5000 83bee000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 0000023b 8dc1937c 8f8bce70 00000000
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

I wonder how big of a problem that will be if I can't figure a way to resolve it... ? I currently am also unable to do a chkdsk, because at some point the pc will just restart, rather than finishing the memtest...


Anyways, I actually did have a Verifier running still as I went to a youtube video now, and I received a blue screen.

It did manage to catch it, and it isn't related to the previous one. I have updated my video card drivers to 9.11 (again...), and I have installed an ATI hdmi audio (because my performance monitor reported "The device, Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus, is reporting a bad status value. This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1001\5&21FB5BF9&0&0001."). The error no longer shows up, so I assume it's fixed. 


But I still am worried about this other BSOD. I want to make sure this one (that is attached) is resolved.

Again, I appreciate your time and help!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I only search for drivers from 2007 and earlier - and I haven't found any that old on your system.

This was not a Verifier enabled memory dump.
Please leave the Verifier running. Post dumps as they occur.
Once we capture a Verifier dump, then we'll shut it off.

FWIW - I suspect that there's an unresolved hardware issue that's causing the problem. The lack of a Verifier memory dump along with the early crashes, and the problems running memtest - all contribute to this suspicion.

After a day or two without a Verifier memory dump - then I'll suggest another procedure to see if you can isolate the troublesome component


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello again and thank you!

I left verifier running yesterday, and I will leave it running again today in hopes (funny to say) of getting another Bsod from it.

I actually did have a bad stick of ram which I took out (I think I mentioned something about it earlier), and I am getting the entire kit RMAd, so if it is related to RAM at all that might be resolved.


Part of my fear right now is that it's my PSU, CPU, or Motherboard. In order to get my system running stable I had to up the voltages of my RAM, and I also upped the voltage of my CPU -- which by up I mean from Auto. 

Right now, if I turn my voltages down from 1.4 for CPU and 1.8~ for RAM, my computer will randomly Freeze at times, able to be induced with prime95. 

The PC doesn't shut off, but everything on screen freezes -- mouse stops moving, clock stops, etc.

I would be interested in knowing how I can eliminate the possibilities. 

Right now, I guess it could be the 

PSU
CPU
Motherboard
Hdd
RAM?
Video Card


which doesn't really leave me a small list. I would also like to add that everything on this list is NEW from September 09, except the HDD, which is over a year older -- but was reformatted and everything with this system.

Okay! 

I just got a lot of Blue Screens. 

ONE of these mentioned something about VIDEO MEMORY. Uh oh! D;

One also mentioned Driver Verifier.

Here are the BSODs.


Add: Added .zip; oops used .rar first


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

FYI - I don't deal with memory/CPU/BIOS voltage adjustments.

Here's my "rant" about it:


> There are some components out there that need voltage adjustments to make them function properly.
> This, IMO, makes you run the system outside of it's designed specs - and is akin to overclocking (again IMO). So, I tend to assume that this is an incompatibility in the system/component mix - and suggest replacing them.
> 
> But, it's not my wallet that I'm working with here - so it's your choice to maintain the out-of-spec voltages (if necessary) or to replace the components.


All that being said, the trend here seems to be memory issues - with video memory issues seeming to be the most likely. Does any of your voltage changes affect the PCIe bus? If so, that could be the issue here. A faulty video card could also be the issue.
Have you checked the video card for overheating and fan functionality?

Here's the summary of the memory dump analysis:

```
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 08:41:09.624 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:47.935
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 08:19:06.153 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:25.464
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8c274bb1, 913ce9e8, 913ce5c0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 08:38:45.692 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:12.004
BugCheck C5, {3d4, 2, 1, 83576067}
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!SubmitTransferPacket+103 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 08:42:41.694 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:56.379
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  lol.launcher.e
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Dec 10 08:28:23.498 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:26.184
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and thanks for the reply.

I didn't mean to ask any questions on Voltages, I was just stating that adjusting the voltages was required for making my system as stable as it is right now -- which I was hoping would kind of limit the scope of problems. 

Aside from that, I do not think anything affects pcie buses; my video card runs at 50c on load, and the fan is running fine at 60%.


Is there a way to test Video cards for errors? Could this memory issue still be a regular ram issue? 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry about the voltages questions - I just don't know anything about them (and it's a thorn in my side when a user has to adjust voltages just to make their system work).

It's possible that it could be a RAM issue. Try this free memory test to see: http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html

Here's a Google for video memory tests: http://www.google.com/search?q=vide...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
I never use them because, at work, we have a payware program that'll test video memory (PCCheck by Eurosoft)

But, the easiest test is another video card. If you can't borrow one, purchase one that you can return.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

The only other Video I card right now I have is an 8800 GTS and using that would get me into all sorts of driver things with this ATI. ;P


XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
AMD Phenom II X4 955 
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3

I currently have everything on auto except my CPU is at 1.4 instead of auto. This SHOULD BE at 1.3, but I was getting errors at 1.3, and I was told to try upping it to 1.4~. 

My ram is 1600~ but I can no longer run them at 1600, so theyre running at 1333 @ 1.86v (recommended 1.8-1.9).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the other video card,download the latest driver from nvidia

in the device manager uninstall the video card
turn the computer off and change the cards over
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I didn't want to make a new post so I figured I would just add it to this one.

I have since replaced my Ram with RMA'd sticks, and that seems to be working out fine.

But I have recently received 2 blue screens for the first time in a week~

The first one was like 4 Blue Screens in a row, notably another dxgmms1.sys.

The other one I have the log for -- is this my HDD? 

I added the dump. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The lone dump has a bugcheck *0x24* = NTFS file system

Run *chkdsk /r* - reboot

One note of interest - an exception code *0x80000003* is present - which is an "assert" or "hard break" - usually found in developer's/ tester's versions that force a BSOD so that debugging can occur. What is the origin of your Windows 7 OS?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_minidumps[1].zip\122909-17440-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82e00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82f48810
Debug session time: Tue Dec 29 00:23:31.826 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:30:36.028
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 001904fb
Arg2: 8dd7fa5c
Arg3: 8dd7f640
Arg4: 8bcb1b1e

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  8dd7fa5c -- (.exr 0xffffffff8dd7fa5c)
ExceptionAddress: 8bcb1b1e (Ntfs+0x000aeb1e)
   ExceptionCode: 80000003 (Break instruction exception)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 3
   Parameter[0]: 00000000
   Parameter[1]: 8558a4c0
   Parameter[2]: 00000000

CONTEXT:  8dd7f640 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff8dd7f640)
eax=a7c086a8 ebx=a7c086a8 ecx=867a20d8 edx=00000000 esi=8dd7fb70 edi=85793138
eip=8bcb1b1e esp=8dd7fb24 ebp=8dd7fb40 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000246
Ntfs+0xaeb1e:
8bcb1b1e cc              int     3
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0x80000003 - {EXCEPTION}  Breakpoint  A breakpoint has been reached.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (HRESULT) 0x80000003 (2147483651) - One or more arguments are invalid

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  00000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  8558a4c0

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  00000000

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8bc1d174 to 8bcb1b1e

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8dd7fb40 8bc1d174 85793138 8dd7fb70 8dd7fb7a Ntfs+0xaeb1e
8dd7fb94 8bc9915d 85793138 867a20d8 a7c086a8 Ntfs+0x1a174
8dd7fbe4 8bc15bec 85793138 a7c08798 01c08940 Ntfs+0x9615d
8dd7fc0c 8bc9555b 85793138 a7c08798 a7c08940 Ntfs+0x12bec
8dd7fc6c 8bcb44c3 85793138 a7c08798 a7c086a8 Ntfs+0x9255b
8dd7fd00 82e6df2b 00000000 00000000 8558a4c0 Ntfs+0xb14c3
8dd7fd50 8300e66d 00000000 a1411ba3 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8dd7fd90 82ec00d9 82e6de1e 00000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs+aeb1e
8bcb1b1e cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs+aeb1e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bbf45

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffffff8dd7f640 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x24_Ntfs+aeb1e

BUCKET_ID:  0x24_Ntfs+aeb1e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm Ntfs
start    end        module name
8bc03000 8bd32000   Ntfs       (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: Ntfs.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\Ntfs.sys\4A5BBF4512f000\Ntfs.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
    Image name: Ntfs.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
    CheckSum:         00127FFB
    ImageSize:        0012F000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntfs.sys
    OriginalFilename: ntfs.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT File System Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
2: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80bc8000 80bd0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82e00000 83210000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
83210000 83247000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8b800000 8b809000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8b809000 8b811000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b825000 8b830000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b830000 8b841000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b841000 8b849000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b849000 8b88b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b88b000 8b936000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b936000 8b9a7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b9a7000 8b9b5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b9b5000 8b9fd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8ba0a000 8ba34000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8ba34000 8ba3f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8ba3f000 8ba50000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ba50000 8ba60000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ba60000 8baab000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8baab000 8bab2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8bab2000 8bac0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bac0000 8bad6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8bad6000 8badf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8badf000 8bb02000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8bb02000 8bb0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8bb0b000 8bb3f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8bb3f000 8bb50000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8bb50000 8bb6f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8bb6f000 8bb90000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8bb90000 8bb98000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8bb98000 8bba0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8bba0000 8bba8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8bba8000 8bbb3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8bbb3000 8bbc1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8bbc1000 8bbd8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8bbd8000 8bbe3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8bbe3000 8bbf0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bbf0000 8bbfd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bc03000 8bd32000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8bd32000 8bd5d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bd5d000 8bd70000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bd70000 8bdcd000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bdcd000 8bddb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8bddb000 8bde4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bde4000 8bdf0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8bdf0000 8bdfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8be00000 8be1d000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
8be1e000 8bed5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8bed5000 8bf13000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8bf13000 8bf38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8bf38000 8bf48000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8bf48000 8bf50000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8bf50000 8bf82000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8bf82000 8bf93000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bf93000 8bfb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8bfb8000 8bfc0000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
8bfc0000 8bfdb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8bff2000 8bff9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8bff9000 8c000000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8c000000 8c008000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8c008000 8c035000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8c039000 8c182000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8c182000 8c1b3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8c1b3000 8c1bb380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8c1bc000 8c1fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
91400000 9140a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
91410000 9146a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
9146a000 9149c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
9149c000 914a3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
914a3000 914c2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
914c2000 914d0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
914d0000 914ea000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
914ea000 914fd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
914fd000 9150d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
9150d000 9154e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
9154e000 91558000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
91558000 91562000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
91562000 9156e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
9156e000 915d2000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
915d2000 915ea000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
915ea000 915f8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
915f8000 915f9080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
915fa000 915fafa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
91600000 91617000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
9161c000 9163d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
9163d000 9164e000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
9164e000 91705000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
91705000 91750000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
91750000 9175f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
9175f000 91769000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
91769000 91776000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
91776000 91788000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
91788000 917a0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
917a0000 917ab000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
917ab000 917cd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
917cd000 917e5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
917e5000 917fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91800000 9182c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
9182c000 91835000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
91835000 91d6c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
91d6c000 91da5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
91da5000 91dc4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
91dc4000 91df0000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
91df0000 91dfa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91dfa000 91dfb6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
91dfc000 91dfd380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
92c13000 92cdf000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
92cdf000 92cef000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
92cef000 92d02000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
92d02000 92d87000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
92d87000 92da0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
92da0000 92db2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
92db2000 92dd5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
95200000 95217000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
95217000 95223000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
95223000 9522d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
95236000 9526a000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
9526a000 95278000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
95278000 952bc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
952bc000 952cd000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
952cd000 952ea000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
952ea000 95319000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
95319000 95332000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
95332000 95382000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
95382000 9538f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
9538f000 9539a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
9539a000 953a3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
953a3000 953b4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
953b4000 953bf000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
953bf000 953d2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
953d2000 953d8480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
953d9000 953da700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
953db000 953e6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
953e6000 953f1000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
953f1000 953fc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
96e80000 970ca000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
970e0000 970e9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
97110000 9715d000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
97160000 9717e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
98229000 98264000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
98264000 9827f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
98297000 982b1000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
982b1000 98348000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
98348000 98352000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
98352000 98373000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
98373000 98380000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
98380000 983cf000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9880d000 9885e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
988c8000 988d1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)

Unloaded modules:
9885e000 988c8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9827f000 98297000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfc0000 8bfcd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfcd000 8bfd8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd8000 8bfe1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfe1000 8bff2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
91800000 9182c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8b9b5000 8b9fd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
91410000 9146a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
91776000 91788000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
9163d000 9164e000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8bb02000 8bb0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
91dfa000 91dfb6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
915fa000 915fafa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
915f8000 915f9080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
988c8000 988d1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
8bad6000 8badf000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8badf000 8bb02000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
952cd000 952ea000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
91835000 91d6c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
8bfb8000 8bfc0000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
97110000 9715d000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
8bff9000 8c000000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
915ea000 915f8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8b841000 8b849000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
92d87000 92da0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
97160000 9717e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8bb50000 8bb6f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8b88b000 8b936000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8bf93000 8bfb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b849000 8b88b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8bd70000 8bdcd000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
91769000 91776000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
95382000 9538f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
9156e000 915d2000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
915d2000 915ea000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
91562000 9156e000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8bf82000 8bf93000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
95319000 95332000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
9539a000 953a3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
9538f000 9539a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
953a3000 953b4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
95223000 9522d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
9164e000 91705000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
91d6c000 91da5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
92c13000 92cdf000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
8be00000 8be1d000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
98297000 982b1000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
8bb3f000 8bb50000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8bb0b000 8bb3f000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8bddb000 8bde4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bf50000 8bf82000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8c182000 8c1b3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
83210000 83247000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
91da5000 91dc4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
95332000 95382000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
953bf000 953d2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
953d2000 953d8480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
953b4000 953bf000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
92d02000 92d87000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8bf48000 8bf50000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8bbe3000 8bbf0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
95217000 95223000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80bc8000 80bd0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
95236000 9526a000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8bd5d000 8bd70000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bf13000 8bf38000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
92cdf000 92cef000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8bfc0000 8bfdb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8b825000 8b830000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
953f1000 953fc000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8bbf0000 8bbfd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
953db000 953e6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8bac0000 8bad6000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
92da0000 92db2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
92db2000 92dd5000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
98229000 98264000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
98264000 9827f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8bba8000 8bbb3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8b809000 8b811000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8bd32000 8bd5d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
91558000 91562000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8bf38000 8bf48000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8be1e000 8bed5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
917a0000 917ab000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
917ab000 917cd000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
952bc000 952cd000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
914c2000 914d0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
9146a000 9149c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8bed5000 8bf13000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8bbb3000 8bbc1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
9154e000 91558000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82e00000 83210000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8bc03000 8bd32000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8bff2000 8bff9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
914a3000 914c2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8ba3f000 8ba50000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ba0a000 8ba34000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8baab000 8bab2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8bab2000 8bac0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bdcd000 8bddb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
982b1000 98348000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
953e6000 953f1000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
952ea000 95319000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8b830000 8b841000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
91788000 917a0000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
917cd000 917e5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
917e5000 917fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91600000 91617000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
9150d000 9154e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
91400000 9140a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8bb90000 8bb98000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8bb98000 8bba0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8bba0000 8bba8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8c008000 8c035000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
92cef000 92d02000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
91dc4000 91df0000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
98348000 98352000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9175f000 91769000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
914d0000 914ea000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8c000000 8c008000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
9880d000 9885e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
98380000 983cf000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
98352000 98373000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
91dfc000 91dfd380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8c039000 8c182000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
98373000 98380000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8bbd8000 8bbe3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8bbc1000 8bbd8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
914fd000 9150d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
970e0000 970e9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9161c000 9163d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
9526a000 95278000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
95200000 95217000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
953d9000 953da700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
91750000 9175f000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
95278000 952bc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
91df0000 91dfa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91705000 91750000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8ba34000 8ba3f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8bde4000 8bdf0000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8bb6f000 8bb90000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8c1b3000 8c1bb380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8ba50000 8ba60000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ba60000 8baab000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8c1bc000 8c1fb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
914ea000 914fd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8bdf0000 8bdfd000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8b936000 8b9a7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b9a7000 8b9b5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
9149c000 914a3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
96e80000 970ca000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
9182c000 91835000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
8b800000 8b809000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)

Unloaded modules:
9885e000 988c8000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9827f000 98297000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfc0000 8bfcd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfcd000 8bfd8000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd8000 8bfe1000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfe1000 8bff2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
8dd7f4e4 8bc17221 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8dd7f50c 8bcb44e2 Ntfs+0x14221
8dd7fd00 82e6df2b Ntfs+0xb14e2
8dd7fd50 8300e66d nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
8dd7fd90 82ec00d9 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Free hard drive test: http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

My windows 7 was from a "Microsoft, the new efficiency" seminar. 

One of the ones they gave out.

I have run chkdsk /f /r 


```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  116480 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  65 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        2 EA records processed.                                              44 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  140534 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  116480 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 531 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 531 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 531 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  12028 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  37494672 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  116464 files processed.                                                 File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  45437149 free clusters processed.                                         Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 210058239 KB total disk space.
  28052372 KB in 46485 files.
     30988 KB in 12029 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    226283 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 181748596 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  52514559 total allocation units on disk.
  45437149 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 c7 01 00 9d e4 00 00 20 ba 01 00 00 00 00 00  ........ .......
07 01 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....,...........
18 5d 19 00 50 01 17 00 50 01 17 00 00 00 17 00  .]..P...P.......

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```
I have tried to run the Western Digital Hardware check thing, and it gives me some Cable error. I'll try the suggested link.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

kiramon said:


> My windows 7 was from a "Microsoft, the new efficiency" seminar.
> 
> One of the ones they gave out.
> 
> I have tried to run the Western Digital Hardware check thing, and it gives me some Cable error. I'll try the suggested link.


Was the Windows 7 seminar for code/ driver developers? When was it/ where? That 8000..3 assert is troublesome to me - it may be representative of kernel code corruption - possibly b/c of the hard drive. I did note that it is Windows 7 7600.

RE: Cable error - did you check that the cables are secure?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Was the Windows 7 seminar for code/ driver developers? When was it/ where? That 8000..3 assert is troublesome to me - it may be representative of kernel code corruption - possibly b/c of the hard drive. I did note that it is Windows 7 7600.
> 
> RE: Cable error - did you check that the cables are secure?
> 
> ...


Yes, it was for coders -- was invited from a Microsoft rep.

It was in Michigan, and it was around a week before 7 was launched. 

I replaced the cables on my drive with new sata cables after first seeing that error -- and I still receive the error. I did not, at one point, get the error, a few months ago when I checked the HDD. But now I do.

Also, I just received this Bsod, and I hope there's a way to resolve this particular issue... 

This one is USBPort.sys. Is this something I can easily fix with a new driver?

The USB devices that I have are Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard and Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 3.0.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

I'll run the dump now....

There are special versions of Windows written specifically for code developers that contain "break points" (hard asserts), known as a "checked build". Was anything like this mentioned when MS provided the copies of Windows 7 to those in attendance?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.




*EDIT 1:*



jcgriff2 said:


> I'll run the dump now....
> 
> There are special versions of Windows written specifically for code developers that contain "break points" (hard asserts), known as a "checked build". Was anything like this mentioned when MS provided the copies of Windows 7 to those in attendance?
> 
> .


Please answer the above questions.

Also - are you a code developer? If so, is anything running on that system that you are in the midst of developing?


*Dump Bugcheck - *
The bugcheck code is *0xfe (0x6,,,)* = USBBUGCODE_BAD_SIGNATURE An Internal data structure (object) has been corrupted.

Probable cause listed as the Microsoft USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver, timestamp = _ Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)_





jcgriff2

.


.

*EDIT 2:* How old is the Microsoft USB mouse & kb?

Where did the drivers come from for this installation - or is it PnP?

Troubleshooting --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321122

Do you have/ can you try PS/2 devices?




```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Minidumps2[1].zip\123009-21434-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82e03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82f4b810
Debug session time: Wed Dec 30 06:43:53.812 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:36:04.014
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)
USB Driver bugcheck, first parameter is USB bugcheck code.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000006, USBBUGCODE_BAD_SIGNATURE An Internal data structure (object)
	has been corrupted.
Arg2: 85c66d08, Object address
Arg3: 43787254, Signature that was expected
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 9158e025 to 82edfd10

STACK_TEXT:  
8dd52bec 9158e025 000000fe 00000006 85c66d08 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8dd52c08 9158fe46 85c66d08 43783254 43787254 USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+0x20
8dd52c30 9158fa22 85c66d08 86a03720 82e43334 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x11a
8dd52c54 9158fd18 867d55e0 86a03720 86a03002 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1af
8dd52c78 82e6b3b5 86a0372c 86a03002 00000000 USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x173
8dd52cd4 82e6b218 8dd36120 8dd3b800 00000000 nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0xf9
8dd52d20 82e6b038 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd5
8dd52d24 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+20
9158e025 5d              pop     ebp

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+20

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc871

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+20

BUCKET_ID:  0xFE_USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+20

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> lmvm USBPORT
start    end        module name
9158d000 915d8000   USBPORT    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: USBPORT.SYS
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\USBPORT.SYS\4A5BC8714b000\USBPORT.SYS
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
    Image name: USBPORT.SYS
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
    CheckSum:         0004BC3B
    ImageSize:        0004B000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        2.0 Dll
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     usbport.sys
    OriginalFilename: usbport.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
3: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
8dd52bec 9158e025 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8dd52c08 9158fe46 USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+0x20
8dd52c30 9158fa22 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x11a
8dd52c54 9158fd18 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1af
8dd52c78 82e6b3b5 USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x173
8dd52cd4 82e6b218 nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0xf9
8dd52d20 82e6b038 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd5
8dd52d24 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38
3: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000006 85c66d08 43787254 00000000

33: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80bbd000 80bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82e03000 83213000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
83213000 8324a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8b800000 8b809000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8b809000 8b811000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8b821000 8b82c000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8b82c000 8b83d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8b83d000 8b845000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
8b845000 8b887000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8b887000 8b932000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b932000 8b9a3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b9a3000 8b9b1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8b9b1000 8b9f9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8ba00000 8ba0d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ba0d000 8ba1a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ba1e000 8ba48000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8ba48000 8ba53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8ba53000 8ba64000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ba64000 8ba74000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ba74000 8babf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8babf000 8bac6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8bac6000 8bad4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bad4000 8baea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8baea000 8baf3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8baf3000 8bb16000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8bb16000 8bb1f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8bb1f000 8bb53000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8bb53000 8bb64000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8bb64000 8bb83000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8bb83000 8bba0000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
8bba0000 8bbc1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8bbc1000 8bbcc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8bbcc000 8bbda000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8bbda000 8bbf1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8bbf1000 8bbfc000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8bc00000 8bc09000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bc09000 8bc11000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8bc11000 8bc19000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8bc21000 8bd50000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8bd50000 8bd7b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8bd7b000 8bd8e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bd8e000 8bdeb000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8bdeb000 8bdf9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8be00000 8be0d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8be0d000 8be15000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8be16000 8becd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8becd000 8bf0b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8bf0b000 8bf30000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8bf30000 8bf5d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8bf5d000 8bf8f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8bf8f000 8bfa0000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8bfa0000 8bfc5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8bfc5000 8bfe0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8bfea000 8bff1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8bff1000 8bffd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8c000000 8c010000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8c010000 8c018000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8c018000 8c020000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
8c020000 8c027000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8c027000 8c170000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8c170000 8c1a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8c1a1000 8c1a9380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8c1aa000 8c1e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8c1e9000 8c1f1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
91032000 910fe000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
910fe000 9110e000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
9110e000 91121000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
91121000 911a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
911a6000 911bf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
911bf000 911d1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
911d1000 911f4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
91400000 9140d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
9140d000 91418000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
9141e000 91482000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
91482000 9149a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
9149a000 914a8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
914a8000 914a9080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
914aa000 914aafa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
914ab000 914cc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
914cc000 914dd000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
914dd000 91516000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
91516000 91535000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
91535000 91561000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
91561000 9158d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
9158d000 915d8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
915d8000 915e7000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
915e7000 915f1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
915f1000 915fa000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
91600000 91618000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
91618000 9162f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
9162f000 91639000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
9163f000 91699000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
91699000 916cb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
916cb000 916d2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
916d2000 916f1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
916f1000 916ff000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
916ff000 91719000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
91719000 9172c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
9172c000 9173c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
9173c000 9177d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
9177d000 91787000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
91787000 91791000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
91791000 9179d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
9179d000 917af000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
917af000 917c7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
917c7000 917e9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
917e9000 91800000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
91804000 91d3b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
91d3b000 91df2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
91df2000 91dfc000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91dfc000 91dfd6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
91dfe000 91dff380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
93e00000 93e17000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
93e17000 93e23000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
93e23000 93e2e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
93e30000 93e64000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
93e64000 93e72000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
93e72000 93eb6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
93eb6000 93ec7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
93ec7000 93ee4000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
93ee4000 93f13000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
93f13000 93f2c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
93f2c000 93f7c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
93f7c000 93f86000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
93f86000 93f93000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
93f93000 93f9e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
93f9e000 93fa7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
93fa7000 93fb8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
93fb8000 93fc3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
93fc3000 93fd6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
93fd6000 93fdc480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
93fdd000 93fde700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
93fdf000 93fea000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
93fea000 93ff5000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
97400000 9741e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
97510000 9775a000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
97770000 97779000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
977a0000 977ed000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
99a08000 99a59000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
99ac3000 99acc000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
9f02d000 9f068000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
9f068000 9f083000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
9f09b000 9f0b5000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
9f0b5000 9f14c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
9f14c000 9f156000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9f156000 9f177000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
9f177000 9f184000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
9f184000 9f1d3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)

Unloaded modules:
99a59000 99ac3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9f083000 9f09b000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8c1f1000 8c1fe000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfc5000 8bfd0000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd0000 8bfd9000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd9000 8bfea000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
3: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
91561000 9158d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8b9b1000 8b9f9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
9163f000 91699000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
9179d000 917af000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
914cc000 914dd000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8bb16000 8bb1f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
91dfc000 91dfd6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
914aa000 914aafa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
914a8000 914a9080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
99ac3000 99acc000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
8baea000 8baf3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8baf3000 8bb16000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
93ec7000 93ee4000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
91804000 91d3b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
8c018000 8c020000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
977a0000 977ed000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
8bfea000 8bff1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
9149a000 914a8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8b83d000 8b845000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
911a6000 911bf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
97400000 9741e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8bb64000 8bb83000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8b887000 8b932000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8bfa0000 8bfc5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8b845000 8b887000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8bd8e000 8bdeb000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
91400000 9140d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
93f86000 93f93000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
9141e000 91482000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
91482000 9149a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
91791000 9179d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8bf8f000 8bfa0000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
93f13000 93f2c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
93f9e000 93fa7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
93f93000 93f9e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
93fa7000 93fb8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
93f7c000 93f86000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
91d3b000 91df2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
914dd000 91516000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
91032000 910fe000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
8bb83000 8bba0000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
9f09b000 9f0b5000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
8bb53000 8bb64000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8bb1f000 8bb53000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8bc00000 8bc09000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8bf5d000 8bf8f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8c170000 8c1a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
83213000 8324a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
91516000 91535000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
93f2c000 93f7c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
93fc3000 93fd6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
93fd6000 93fdc480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
93fb8000 93fc3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
91121000 911a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8c010000 8c018000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8ba00000 8ba0d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
93e17000 93e23000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80bbd000 80bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
93e30000 93e64000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8bd7b000 8bd8e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8bf0b000 8bf30000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
910fe000 9110e000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8bfc5000 8bfe0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8b821000 8b82c000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
93e23000 93e2e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8ba0d000 8ba1a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
93fdf000 93fea000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8bad4000 8baea000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
911bf000 911d1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
911d1000 911f4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
9f02d000 9f068000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
9f068000 9f083000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8bbc1000 8bbcc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8b809000 8b811000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8bd50000 8bd7b000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
91787000 91791000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8c000000 8c010000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8be16000 8becd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
9140d000 91418000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
917c7000 917e9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
93eb6000 93ec7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
916f1000 916ff000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
91699000 916cb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8becd000 8bf0b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8bbcc000 8bbda000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
9177d000 91787000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82e03000 83213000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8bc21000 8bd50000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8c020000 8c027000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
916d2000 916f1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8ba53000 8ba64000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ba1e000 8ba48000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8babf000 8bac6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8bac6000 8bad4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8bdeb000 8bdf9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9f0b5000 9f14c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
93fea000 93ff5000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
93ee4000 93f13000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8b82c000 8b83d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
917af000 917c7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
91600000 91618000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
91618000 9162f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
917e9000 91800000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
9173c000 9177d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
9162f000 91639000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8be0d000 8be15000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8bc09000 8bc11000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8bc11000 8bc19000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8bf30000 8bf5d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
9110e000 91121000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
91535000 91561000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
9f14c000 9f156000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
915e7000 915f1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
916ff000 91719000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8c1e9000 8c1f1000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
99a08000 99a59000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
9f184000 9f1d3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9f156000 9f177000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
91dfe000 91dff380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8c027000 8c170000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
9f177000 9f184000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8bbf1000 8bbfc000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8bbda000 8bbf1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
9172c000 9173c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
97770000 97779000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
914ab000 914cc000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
93e64000 93e72000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
93e00000 93e17000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
93fdd000 93fde700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
915d8000 915e7000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
93e72000 93eb6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
91df2000 91dfc000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
9158d000 915d8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8ba48000 8ba53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8bff1000 8bffd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8bba0000 8bbc1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8c1a1000 8c1a9380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8ba64000 8ba74000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ba74000 8babf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8c1aa000 8c1e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
91719000 9172c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8be00000 8be0d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8b932000 8b9a3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8b9a3000 8b9b1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
916cb000 916d2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
97510000 9775a000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
915f1000 915fa000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
8b800000 8b809000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)

Unloaded modules:
99a59000 99ac3000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9f083000 9f09b000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8c1f1000 8c1fe000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfc5000 8bfd0000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd0000 8bfd9000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8bfd9000 8bfea000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
3: kd> lm
start    end        module name
80bbd000 80bc5000   kdcom      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\kdcom.pdb\F48BD9BC030C43D89689518F892586901\kdcom.pdb
82e03000 83213000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\5B308B4ED6464159B87117C711E7340C2\ntkrpamp.pdb
83213000 8324a000   hal        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\halmacpi.pdb\6D231998BBCE4E7DB373CF4B6A0C54591\halmacpi.pdb
8b800000 8b809000   WMILIB     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\wmilib.pdb\F52B38A4800849D48BFFD48715A446A51\wmilib.pdb
8b809000 8b811000   msisadrv   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\msisadrv.pdb\5D6926DA4AD1474BAE8CBDA5909F68201\msisadrv.pdb
8b821000 8b82c000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.pdb\9440A05C04A748A8BE9B73AB8ABEFDCA1\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.pdb
8b82c000 8b83d000   PSHED      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pshed.pdb\5ACEAFD8AD3A46FEAD083AFDF675DA391\pshed.pdb
8b83d000 8b845000   BOOTVID    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\bootvid.pdb\10C3ABD4165D4ED3A9493BB094B44AEA1\bootvid.pdb
8b845000 8b887000   CLFS       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\clfs.pdb\04F22EAC7BD04A1BA81A6FB5D319649F1\clfs.pdb
8b887000 8b932000   CI         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ci.pdb\D48D5300A1904C6E915ADDBB16B25D001\ci.pdb
8b932000 8b9a3000   Wdf01000   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\Wdf01000.pdb\A9E46808F4F748178D3071AA9EE76FB71\Wdf01000.pdb
8b9a3000 8b9b1000   WDFLDR     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\wdfldr.pdb\95D9DB57778548E6B6774520468479891\wdfldr.pdb
8b9b1000 8b9f9000   ACPI       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\acpi.pdb\7E5E1A4088F04D169D7C04218AD242BD1\acpi.pdb
8ba00000 8ba0d000   kbdclass   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\kbdclass.pdb\A43129D2B19A403C8BDE4BC23DC4725F1\kbdclass.pdb
8ba0d000 8ba1a000   mouclass   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mouclass.pdb\42B22842D50E4948A57BCC6BF2AA48731\mouclass.pdb
8ba1e000 8ba48000   pci        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pci.pdb\867A25C7574740A282DBF6903CD718461\pci.pdb
8ba48000 8ba53000   vdrvroot   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\vdrvroot.pdb\3C9D6939EF564015B8D0728611C88C221\vdrvroot.pdb
8ba53000 8ba64000   partmgr    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\partmgr.pdb\DE5D51970A1F4540A8340BE4AC59E0F52\partmgr.pdb
8ba64000 8ba74000   volmgr     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\volmgr.pdb\69476F5BD8EB488CAD5C16C3D3BA0A361\volmgr.pdb
8ba74000 8babf000   volmgrx    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\volmgrx.pdb\433F00DD3CC34DE8BC3F9E4BDDACA5EE1\volmgrx.pdb
8babf000 8bac6000   pciide     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pciide.pdb\0EDF760B40714CB8ACEF0173D90F58C81\pciide.pdb
8bac6000 8bad4000   PCIIDEX    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pciidex.pdb\8B7BC6201128486CB5B03916EBD5FF8E1\pciidex.pdb
8bad4000 8baea000   mountmgr   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mountmgr.pdb\1466CD768A3540839B0B3F238EF75B361\mountmgr.pdb
8baea000 8baf3000   atapi      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\atapi.pdb\EF544461A5D5482980C2CA01640A6D621\atapi.pdb
8baf3000 8bb16000   ataport    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ataport.pdb\7AC193B7BDE242239273B5CD16763D751\ataport.pdb
8bb16000 8bb1f000   amdxata  T (no symbols)           
8bb1f000 8bb53000   fltmgr     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\fltMgr.pdb\E6CA9E082E70438988788CB58DB340B01\fltMgr.pdb
8bb53000 8bb64000   fileinfo   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\fileinfo.pdb\EBD1E885413A4242AA515F1B06BB564F1\fileinfo.pdb
8bb64000 8bb83000   cdrom      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\cdrom.pdb\45095501C39640C5BEEACE8E677232CC2\cdrom.pdb
8bb83000 8bba0000   ehdrv    T (no symbols)           
8bba0000 8bbc1000   VIDEOPRT   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\videoprt.pdb\21DAE288EF5E4ECAAAEAFDAE179113C82\videoprt.pdb
8bbc1000 8bbcc000   Msfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\msfs.pdb\DD4D4ADC65F544A1B45F5B8B510B9C071\msfs.pdb
8bbcc000 8bbda000   Npfs       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\npfs.pdb\6DCB723DA8DE413BA38C2221A1816ED11\npfs.pdb
8bbda000 8bbf1000   tdx        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tdx.pdb\922B487ECD6C4BBA905995E4A19EF3EC1\tdx.pdb
8bbf1000 8bbfc000   TDI        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tdi.pdb\DCEB84353D1747A289E47F53F6ED67871\tdi.pdb
8bc00000 8bc09000   Fs_Rec     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\fs_rec.pdb\3465ED05A901452FAD07E77351F094591\fs_rec.pdb
8bc09000 8bc11000   rdpencdd   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\RDPENCDD.pdb\F7DA463E99F0458FB2318FD53AE172351\RDPENCDD.pdb
8bc11000 8bc19000   rdprefmp   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\RDPREFMP.pdb\017B6F3E314244A7BC328B5C1D3B71BF1\RDPREFMP.pdb
8bc21000 8bd50000   Ntfs       (no symbols)           
8bd50000 8bd7b000   msrpc      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\msrpc.pdb\B4C428CFD1024C43BD3E2B10D1A8F0711\msrpc.pdb
8bd7b000 8bd8e000   ksecdd     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ksecdd.pdb\9A8C339C171849F4A502519BF8A824FC1\ksecdd.pdb
8bd8e000 8bdeb000   cng        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\cng.pdb\3F94705B83A0481DA755FA6A70729BDE1\cng.pdb
8bdeb000 8bdf9000   pcw        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pcw.pdb\D368300F340A423EBBA32FBDDDEC24B91\pcw.pdb
8be00000 8be0d000   watchdog   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\watchdog.pdb\CA2D43F7AED441049CCFE8045EC25B901\watchdog.pdb
8be0d000 8be15000   RDPCDD     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\RDPCDD.pdb\121979CED08043F795A1D798CA3DF0B91\RDPCDD.pdb
8be16000 8becd000   ndis       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ndis.pdb\A445ECC2161F497081DA301D4F6F13BB2\ndis.pdb
8becd000 8bf0b000   NETIO      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\netio.pdb\7F1011FAA7384AA9A72A0165AC1B90962\netio.pdb
8bf0b000 8bf30000   ksecpkg    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ksecpkg.pdb\3D42090DFF4E4D55985F577277A3B1E91\ksecpkg.pdb
8bf30000 8bf5d000   rdyboost   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rdyboost.pdb\792FB6B1CC734F009B6BE210780710AC1\rdyboost.pdb
8bf5d000 8bf8f000   fvevol     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\fvevol.pdb\B3A30224D3F14315A61E315F07265B4D1\fvevol.pdb
8bf8f000 8bfa0000   disk       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\disk.pdb\D2AD04F7F4BF45C8A8F0E2BF689326F11\disk.pdb
8bfa0000 8bfc5000   CLASSPNP   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\classpnp.pdb\64A86A6AD27D4730A78ECC25166E13562\classpnp.pdb
8bfc5000 8bfe0000   luafv      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\luafv.pdb\2C87960ABF6D4DD28B5811EEC0127C6C2\luafv.pdb
8bfea000 8bff1000   Beep       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\beep.pdb\CCD6103907644289B422C9DB2DFDC4541\beep.pdb
8bff1000 8bffd000   vga        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\vga.pdb\CC98F666024A4BC99622369C431EF0001\vga.pdb
8c000000 8c010000   mup        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mup.pdb\E96F69551E2447289250F71FB5AB6E0C2\mup.pdb
8c010000 8c018000   hwpolicy   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\hwpolicy.pdb\AB75D193957F45769312B41DD509C75C1\hwpolicy.pdb
8c018000 8c020000   AtiPcie  T (no symbols)           
8c020000 8c027000   Null       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\null.pdb\9D5F3C45DE5A411BA0BA1E77822737711\null.pdb
8c027000 8c170000   tcpip      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tcpip.pdb\416A30179D3D4AF4A8278FA8146232A92\tcpip.pdb
8c170000 8c1a1000   fwpkclnt   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\fwpkclnt.pdb\B97099B062D940F1877B5F784FE423401\fwpkclnt.pdb
8c1a1000 8c1a9380   vmstorfl   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\vmstorfl.pdb\6E8BDA448F1940609340ED9F275EDD781\vmstorfl.pdb
8c1aa000 8c1e9000   volsnap    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\volsnap.pdb\6AABC7BD99A644E3848E6705486E9A001\volsnap.pdb
8c1e9000 8c1f1000   spldr    T (no symbols)           
91032000 910fe000   eamon    T (no symbols)           
910fe000 9110e000   lltdio     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\lltdio.pdb\FAD5EAF1E080451AA960766A0F29BFAB1\lltdio.pdb
9110e000 91121000   rspndr     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rspndr.pdb\B5E2DF13F94A4C9885F1FBE03CF54DB11\rspndr.pdb
91121000 911a6000   HTTP       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\http.pdb\E7219AC890A9484C8274DB0A09B2CB512\http.pdb
911a6000 911bf000   bowser     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\bowser.pdb\30A11B278AF84BCA96202689810AD2D82\bowser.pdb
911bf000 911d1000   mpsdrv     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mpsdrv.pdb\8F5A8719ECC748B0B6DE16A12B298B811\mpsdrv.pdb
911d1000 911f4000   mrxsmb     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mrxsmb.pdb\4537A792AF5240E3B1967ED5B8777E652\mrxsmb.pdb
91400000 9140d000   CompositeBus   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\CompositeBus.pdb\F0E80E78F49541FDB4CF0AEB667653381\CompositeBus.pdb
9140d000 91418000   ndistapi   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ndistapi.pdb\1E807AD14BFF4F63A5F1A910CD8F72E81\ndistapi.pdb
9141e000 91482000   csc        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\csc.pdb\3E7DBD6C23114C1384B82478B110BAEE2\csc.pdb
91482000 9149a000   dfsc       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dfsc.pdb\A638D98F977945DA863A565C759337C31\dfsc.pdb
9149a000 914a8000   blbdrive   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\blbdrive.pdb\C2DB622E5FE84A78A3748DD6C8BDD7DB1\blbdrive.pdb
914a8000 914a9080   AsUpIO   T (no symbols)           
914aa000 914aafa0   AsIO     T (no symbols)           
914ab000 914cc000   tunnel     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tunnel.pdb\3791FB0BB80245DAA2754642F801A3881\tunnel.pdb
914cc000 914dd000   amdppm     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\amdppm.pdb\CE03BACB4E0743059C0AA6A91B4B5F331\amdppm.pdb
914dd000 91516000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgmms1.pdb\374320DE02D04BB790FA1F957FB10F2D1\dxgmms1.pdb
91516000 91535000   HDAudBus   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\hdaudbus.pdb\DCD7C434BA534D2F84CB0CD5404F99071\hdaudbus.pdb
91535000 91561000   Rt86win7 T (no symbols)           
91561000 9158d000   1394ohci   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\1394OHCI.pdb\78DAF9CE15044BCF9B3324D72A8972341\1394OHCI.pdb
9158d000 915d8000   USBPORT    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb
915d8000 915e7000   usbehci    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbehci.pdb\FA5DDE3E50994A4582DFF51C7883E36A1\usbehci.pdb
915e7000 915f1000   serenum    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\SerEnum.pdb\C8AA0429590E422585F1E41E51F1CC121\SerEnum.pdb
915f1000 915fa000   wmiacpi    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\wmiacpi.pdb\BAAEE97563FD422C950CD6D45DBD89411\wmiacpi.pdb
91600000 91618000   raspppoe   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\raspppoe.pdb\50A06B13A62449ACA34591FAF18B50781\raspppoe.pdb
91618000 9162f000   raspptp    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\raspptp.pdb\6355E3840B8B4F26909BB260A9F16FBB2\raspptp.pdb
9162f000 91639000   rdpbus     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rdpbus.pdb\0E2FB55628DF4029BD8EAE32718CEEBE1\rdpbus.pdb
9163f000 91699000   afd        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\afd.pdb\D27D7654082B42B897657BA97A82079B2\afd.pdb
91699000 916cb000   netbt      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\netbt.pdb\1FA2156EA6284E77B1D14812C07896692\netbt.pdb
916cb000 916d2000   wfplwf     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\wfplwf.pdb\1CF5E823FA1440378B7779F8F90F49341\wfplwf.pdb
916d2000 916f1000   pacer      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\pacer.pdb\11A97D775FBC4D179DB709DDD1ABFF601\pacer.pdb
916f1000 916ff000   netbios    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\netbios.pdb\266559013917422690E7FE91C3F39F1D1\netbios.pdb
916ff000 91719000   serial     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\serial.pdb\B81C98B2B3EB4E4E847D36C8A6474A1A2\serial.pdb
91719000 9172c000   wanarp     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\wanarp.pdb\A1431851F26C4172BC633B39B79C14511\wanarp.pdb
9172c000 9173c000   termdd     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\termdd.pdb\5775A453C76747699197A5D682D0C59D1\termdd.pdb
9173c000 9177d000   rdbss      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rdbss.pdb\5A90F11A5A484B508C666CBB737620092\rdbss.pdb
9177d000 91787000   nsiproxy   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\nsiproxy.pdb\C05F47CD56124B77BD71E3DFB669D4FF1\nsiproxy.pdb
91787000 91791000   mssmbios   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mssmbios.pdb\B9453B9B745D45DE974BA45D910B78481\mssmbios.pdb
91791000 9179d000   discache   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\discache.pdb\1F3066C30EA34CC381D3006454C11BD11\discache.pdb
9179d000 917af000   AgileVpn   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\AgileVpn.pdb\F9ABC733237047E898B7404203D52EDE1\AgileVpn.pdb
917af000 917c7000   rasl2tp    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rasl2tp.pdb\6F6760EF4A3149DC9C430CE8A37585B12\rasl2tp.pdb
917c7000 917e9000   ndiswan    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ndiswan.pdb\2F5570E091E2478A8C706F0CDBB13F782\ndiswan.pdb
917e9000 91800000   rassstp    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\rassstp.pdb\A6679316B66341EBB0176E197ABD7D651\rassstp.pdb
91804000 91d3b000   atikmdag T (no symbols)           
91d3b000 91df2000   dxgkrnl  T (no symbols)           
91df2000 91dfc000   usbohci    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbohci.pdb\26FFF07627704414B9DE77FD843D69061\usbohci.pdb
91dfc000 91dfd6c0   ASACPI   T (no symbols)           
91dfe000 91dff380   swenum     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\swenum.pdb\970F8650663E48279A6A292DF5046B1B1\swenum.pdb
93e00000 93e17000   usbccgp    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbccgp.pdb\E40ADED00D174EC89735C8BA638913391\usbccgp.pdb
93e17000 93e23000   kbdhid     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\kbdhid.pdb\35910679D5EE4B398B3C064EF672E16C1\kbdhid.pdb
93e23000 93e2e000   monitor    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\monitor.pdb\D845B2B699084DF7B623F6CDC81CEDC71\monitor.pdb
93e30000 93e64000   ks         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ks.pdb\B7E46FA6ADEA4CBE916033813CD1347B2\ks.pdb
93e64000 93e72000   umbus      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\UmBus.pdb\9CC9553F21684BECB94FFB3A7A4642871\UmBus.pdb
93e72000 93eb6000   usbhub     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbhub.pdb\84B63CC6B96B4C87A80675CD4A1E2AE12\usbhub.pdb
93eb6000 93ec7000   NDProxy    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ndproxy.pdb\BA550B96DBAE411780125830F6B51E9D1\ndproxy.pdb
93ec7000 93ee4000   AtiHdmi  T (no symbols)           
93ee4000 93f13000   portcls    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\portcls.pdb\7122F221D6FC4877B05F832051926AB52\portcls.pdb
93f13000 93f2c000   drmk     T (no symbols)           
93f2c000 93f7c000   HdAudio    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\HDAudio.pdb\ED3AFF0618F2494DBBC0FAE8C56A42571\HDAudio.pdb
93f7c000 93f86000   Dxapi      (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxapi.pdb\E68346DBBB704E7BBF54318061ABDC121\dxapi.pdb
93f86000 93f93000   crashdmp   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\crashdmp.pdb\13797DA6052A43E783E969C9F6799A451\crashdmp.pdb
93f93000 93f9e000   dump_dumpata   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dumpata.pdb\94F0BF95992E4D79B38F5EA91AB593E71\dumpata.pdb
93f9e000 93fa7000   dump_atapi   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\atapi.pdb\EF544461A5D5482980C2CA01640A6D621\atapi.pdb
93fa7000 93fb8000   dump_dumpfve   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dumpfve.pdb\A142963334DB47ACA576FDA3B66CE24B1\dumpfve.pdb
93fb8000 93fc3000   hidusb     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\hidusb.pdb\E7B8B7478FF94DAA888ED5A3257020581\hidusb.pdb
93fc3000 93fd6000   HIDCLASS   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\hidclass.pdb\407AD730C59B4A6681BF9B3CA30F12121\hidclass.pdb
93fd6000 93fdc480   HIDPARSE   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\hidparse.pdb\35631BC068714B6E93E1050764F8DE9D1\hidparse.pdb
93fdd000 93fde700   USBD       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbd.pdb\AB29F7729DAE48E594E83E606EF9F4061\usbd.pdb
93fdf000 93fea000   mouhid     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mouhid.pdb\1C6EBE6C1CB445DF8D2AC4DAD156C16D1\mouhid.pdb
93fea000 93ff5000   point32k T (no symbols)           
97400000 9741e000   cdd      T (no symbols)           
97510000 9775a000   win32k   T (no symbols)           
97770000 97779000   TSDDD    T (no symbols)           
977a0000 977ed000   ATMFD    T (no symbols)           
99a08000 99a59000   srv        (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\srv.pdb\3A6CF68D427B4969A9EDFC73B24CEF7D2\srv.pdb
99ac3000 99acc000   asyncmac   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\asyncmac.pdb\D28537765AEC47A1AE9E3977ECB849B31\asyncmac.pdb
9f02d000 9f068000   mrxsmb10   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mrxsmb10.pdb\6005C2A9910B46028CB9F15504D31B502\mrxsmb10.pdb
9f068000 9f083000   mrxsmb20   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\mrxsmb20.pdb\86F545B81A1D407584825408E28C45942\mrxsmb20.pdb
9f09b000 9f0b5000   epfwwfpr T (no symbols)           
9f0b5000 9f14c000   peauth   T (no symbols)           
9f14c000 9f156000   secdrv   T (no symbols)           
9f156000 9f177000   srvnet     (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\srvnet.pdb\5B4D6A4D6E07480C8735294C267596F12\srvnet.pdb
9f177000 9f184000   tcpipreg   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\tcpipreg.pdb\AA97A6CD5B334BF4ACB709B8E26C9D891\tcpipreg.pdb
9f184000 9f1d3000   srv2       (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\srv2.pdb\9CD97A9620D041E3A4EB6AC3B17ACC812\srv2.pdb

Unloaded modules:
99a59000 99ac3000   spsys.sys
9f083000 9f09b000   parport.sys
8c1f1000 8c1fe000   crashdmp.sys
8bfc5000 8bfd0000   dump_ataport
8bfd0000 8bfd9000   dump_atapi.s
8bfd9000 8bfea000   dump_dumpfve
3: kd> !lmi 9158d000
Loaded Module Info: [9158d000] 
         Module: USBPORT
   Base Address: 9158d000
     Image Name: USBPORT.SYS
   Machine Type: 332 (I386)
     Time Stamp: 4a5bc871 Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009
           Size: 4b000
       CheckSum: 4bc3b
Characteristics: 2102  perf
Debug Data Dirs: Type  Size     VA  Pointer
             CODEVIEW    24, 2793c,   26d3c RSDS - GUID: {C8BDB0B2-584B-4D2D-A033-9D6637ADA31A}
               Age: 2, Pdb: usbport.pdb
                CLSID     4, 27938,   26d38 [Data not mapped]
     Image Type: FILE     - Image read successfully from debugger.
                 USBPORT.SYS
    Symbol Type: PDB      - Symbols loaded successfully from symbol server.
                 c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb
    Load Report: public symbols , not source indexed 
                 c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb
3: kd> !lmi 915d8000
Loaded Module Info: [915d8000] 
         Module: usbehci
   Base Address: 915d8000
     Image Name: usbehci.sys
   Machine Type: 332 (I386)
     Time Stamp: 4a5bc872 Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009
           Size: f000
       CheckSum: 178b0
Characteristics: 102  
Debug Data Dirs: Type  Size     VA  Pointer
             CODEVIEW    24,  a240,    9040 RSDS - GUID: {FA5DDE3E-5099-4A45-82DF-F51C7883E36A}
               Age: 1, Pdb: usbehci.pdb
     Image Type: FILE     - Image read successfully from debugger.
                 usbehci.sys
    Symbol Type: PDB      - Symbols loaded successfully from symbol server.
                 c:\symbols\usbehci.pdb\FA5DDE3E50994A4582DFF51C7883E36A1\usbehci.pdb
    Load Report: public symbols , not source indexed 
                 c:\symbols\usbehci.pdb\FA5DDE3E50994A4582DFF51C7883E36A1\usbehci.pdb
3: kd> !lmi 9158d000
Loaded Module Info: [9158d000] 
         Module: USBPORT
   Base Address: 9158d000
     Image Name: USBPORT.SYS
   Machine Type: 332 (I386)
     Time Stamp: 4a5bc871 Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009
           Size: 4b000
       CheckSum: 4bc3b
Characteristics: 2102  perf
Debug Data Dirs: Type  Size     VA  Pointer
             CODEVIEW    24, 2793c,   26d3c RSDS - GUID: {C8BDB0B2-584B-4D2D-A033-9D6637ADA31A}
               Age: 2, Pdb: usbport.pdb
                CLSID     4, 27938,   26d38 [Data not mapped]
     Image Type: FILE     - Image read successfully from debugger.
                 USBPORT.SYS
    Symbol Type: PDB      - Symbols loaded successfully from symbol server.
                 c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb
    Load Report: public symbols , not source indexed 
                 c:\symbols\usbport.pdb\C8BDB0B2584B4D2DA0339D6637ADA31A2\usbport.pdb

3: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName
00 : 80bbd000 80bc5000 kdcom kdcom.dll  kdcom.dll
01 : 82e03000 83213000 nt ntkrpamp.exe  ntkrpamp.exe
02 : 83213000 8324a000 hal halmacpi.dll  halmacpi.dll
03 : 8b800000 8b809000 WMILIB \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS  WMILIB.SYS
04 : 8b809000 8b811000 msisadrv \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys  msisadrv.sys
05 : 8b821000 8b82c000 mcupdate_AuthenticAMD \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll  mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
06 : 8b82c000 8b83d000 PSHED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll  PSHED.dll
07 : 8b83d000 8b845000 BOOTVID \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll  BOOTVID.dll
08 : 8b845000 8b887000 CLFS \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS  CLFS.SYS
09 : 8b887000 8b932000 CI \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll  CI.dll
0a : 8b932000 8b9a3000 Wdf01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys  Wdf01000.sys
0b : 8b9a3000 8b9b1000 WDFLDR \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS  WDFLDR.SYS
0c : 8b9b1000 8b9f9000 ACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys  ACPI.sys
0d : 8ba00000 8ba0d000 kbdclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys  kbdclass.sys
0e : 8ba0d000 8ba1a000 mouclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys  mouclass.sys
0f : 8ba1e000 8ba48000 pci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys  pci.sys
10 : 8ba48000 8ba53000 vdrvroot \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys  vdrvroot.sys
11 : 8ba53000 8ba64000 partmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys  partmgr.sys
12 : 8ba64000 8ba74000 volmgr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys  volmgr.sys
13 : 8ba74000 8babf000 volmgrx \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys  volmgrx.sys
14 : 8babf000 8bac6000 pciide \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys  pciide.sys
15 : 8bac6000 8bad4000 PCIIDEX \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS  PCIIDEX.SYS
16 : 8bad4000 8baea000 mountmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys  mountmgr.sys
17 : 8baea000 8baf3000 atapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys  atapi.sys
18 : 8baf3000 8bb16000 ataport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS  ataport.SYS
19 : 8bb16000 8bb1f000 amdxata \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys  amdxata.sys
1a : 8bb1f000 8bb53000 fltmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys  fltmgr.sys
1b : 8bb53000 8bb64000 fileinfo \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys  fileinfo.sys
1c : 8bb64000 8bb83000 cdrom \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys  cdrom.sys
1d : 8bb83000 8bba0000 ehdrv \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys  ehdrv.sys
1e : 8bba0000 8bbc1000 VIDEOPRT \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS  VIDEOPRT.SYS
1f : 8bbc1000 8bbcc000 Msfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS  Msfs.SYS
20 : 8bbcc000 8bbda000 Npfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS  Npfs.SYS
21 : 8bbda000 8bbf1000 tdx \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys  tdx.sys
22 : 8bbf1000 8bbfc000 TDI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS  TDI.SYS
23 : 8bc00000 8bc09000 Fs_Rec \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys  Fs_Rec.sys
24 : 8bc09000 8bc11000 rdpencdd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys  rdpencdd.sys
25 : 8bc11000 8bc19000 rdprefmp \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys  rdprefmp.sys
26 : 8bc21000 8bd50000 Ntfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys  Ntfs.sys
27 : 8bd50000 8bd7b000 msrpc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys  msrpc.sys
28 : 8bd7b000 8bd8e000 ksecdd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys  ksecdd.sys
29 : 8bd8e000 8bdeb000 cng \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys  cng.sys
2a : 8bdeb000 8bdf9000 pcw \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys  pcw.sys
2b : 8be00000 8be0d000 watchdog \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys  watchdog.sys
2c : 8be0d000 8be15000 RDPCDD \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys  RDPCDD.sys
2d : 8be16000 8becd000 ndis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys  ndis.sys
2e : 8becd000 8bf0b000 NETIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS  NETIO.SYS
2f : 8bf0b000 8bf30000 ksecpkg \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys  ksecpkg.sys
30 : 8bf30000 8bf5d000 rdyboost \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys  rdyboost.sys
31 : 8bf5d000 8bf8f000 fvevol \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys  fvevol.sys
32 : 8bf8f000 8bfa0000 disk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys  disk.sys
33 : 8bfa0000 8bfc5000 CLASSPNP \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS  CLASSPNP.SYS
34 : 8bfc5000 8bfe0000 luafv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys  luafv.sys
35 : 8bfea000 8bff1000 Beep \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS  Beep.SYS
36 : 8bff1000 8bffd000 vga \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys  vga.sys
37 : 8c000000 8c010000 mup \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys  mup.sys
38 : 8c010000 8c018000 hwpolicy \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys  hwpolicy.sys
39 : 8c018000 8c020000 AtiPcie \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AtiPcie.sys  AtiPcie.sys
3a : 8c020000 8c027000 Null \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS  Null.SYS
3b : 8c027000 8c170000 tcpip \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys  tcpip.sys
3c : 8c170000 8c1a1000 fwpkclnt \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys  fwpkclnt.sys
3d : 8c1a1000 8c1a9380 vmstorfl \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys  vmstorfl.sys
3e : 8c1aa000 8c1e9000 volsnap \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys  volsnap.sys
3f : 8c1e9000 8c1f1000 spldr \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys  spldr.sys
40 : 91032000 910fe000 eamon \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\eamon.sys  eamon.sys
41 : 910fe000 9110e000 lltdio \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys  lltdio.sys
42 : 9110e000 91121000 rspndr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys  rspndr.sys
43 : 91121000 911a6000 HTTP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys  HTTP.sys
44 : 911a6000 911bf000 bowser \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys  bowser.sys
45 : 911bf000 911d1000 mpsdrv \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys  mpsdrv.sys
46 : 911d1000 911f4000 mrxsmb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys  mrxsmb.sys
47 : 91400000 9140d000 CompositeBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys  CompositeBus.sys
48 : 9140d000 91418000 ndistapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys  ndistapi.sys
49 : 9141e000 91482000 csc \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys  csc.sys
4a : 91482000 9149a000 dfsc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys  dfsc.sys
4b : 9149a000 914a8000 blbdrive \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys  blbdrive.sys
4c : 914a8000 914a9080 AsUpIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AsUpIO.sys  AsUpIO.sys
4d : 914aa000 914aafa0 AsIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AsIO.sys  AsIO.sys
4e : 914ab000 914cc000 tunnel \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys  tunnel.sys
4f : 914cc000 914dd000 amdppm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys  amdppm.sys
50 : 914dd000 91516000 dxgmms1 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys  dxgmms1.sys
51 : 91516000 91535000 HDAudBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys  HDAudBus.sys
52 : 91535000 91561000 Rt86win7 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys  Rt86win7.sys
53 : 91561000 9158d000 1394ohci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys  1394ohci.sys
54 : 9158d000 915d8000 USBPORT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS  USBPORT.SYS
55 : 915d8000 915e7000 usbehci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys  usbehci.sys
56 : 915e7000 915f1000 serenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys  serenum.sys
57 : 915f1000 915fa000 wmiacpi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys  wmiacpi.sys
58 : 91600000 91618000 raspppoe \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys  raspppoe.sys
59 : 91618000 9162f000 raspptp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys  raspptp.sys
5a : 9162f000 91639000 rdpbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys  rdpbus.sys
5b : 9163f000 91699000 afd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys  afd.sys
5c : 91699000 916cb000 netbt \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys  netbt.sys
5d : 916cb000 916d2000 wfplwf \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys  wfplwf.sys
5e : 916d2000 916f1000 pacer \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys  pacer.sys
5f : 916f1000 916ff000 netbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys  netbios.sys
60 : 916ff000 91719000 serial \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys  serial.sys
61 : 91719000 9172c000 wanarp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys  wanarp.sys
62 : 9172c000 9173c000 termdd \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys  termdd.sys
63 : 9173c000 9177d000 rdbss \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys  rdbss.sys
64 : 9177d000 91787000 nsiproxy \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys  nsiproxy.sys
65 : 91787000 91791000 mssmbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys  mssmbios.sys
66 : 91791000 9179d000 discache \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys  discache.sys
67 : 9179d000 917af000 AgileVpn \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys  AgileVpn.sys
68 : 917af000 917c7000 rasl2tp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys  rasl2tp.sys
69 : 917c7000 917e9000 ndiswan \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys  ndiswan.sys
6a : 917e9000 91800000 rassstp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys  rassstp.sys
6b : 91804000 91d3b000 atikmdag \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys  atikmdag.sys
6c : 91d3b000 91df2000 dxgkrnl \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys  dxgkrnl.sys
6d : 91df2000 91dfc000 usbohci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys  usbohci.sys
6e : 91dfc000 91dfd6c0 ASACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys  ASACPI.sys
6f : 91dfe000 91dff380 swenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys  swenum.sys
70 : 93e00000 93e17000 usbccgp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys  usbccgp.sys
71 : 93e17000 93e23000 kbdhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys  kbdhid.sys
72 : 93e23000 93e2e000 monitor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys  monitor.sys
73 : 93e30000 93e64000 ks \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ks.sys  ks.sys
74 : 93e64000 93e72000 umbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys  umbus.sys
75 : 93e72000 93eb6000 usbhub \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys  usbhub.sys
76 : 93eb6000 93ec7000 NDProxy \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS  NDProxy.SYS
77 : 93ec7000 93ee4000 AtiHdmi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys  AtiHdmi.sys
78 : 93ee4000 93f13000 portcls \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys  portcls.sys
79 : 93f13000 93f2c000 drmk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys  drmk.sys
7a : 93f2c000 93f7c000 HdAudio \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys  HdAudio.sys
7b : 93f7c000 93f86000 Dxapi \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys  Dxapi.sys
7c : 93f86000 93f93000 crashdmp \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys  crashdmp.sys
7d : 93f93000 93f9e000 dump_dumpata \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpata.sys  dump_dumpata.sys
7e : 93f9e000 93fa7000 dump_atapi \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_atapi.sys  dump_atapi.sys
7f : 93fa7000 93fb8000 dump_dumpfve \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys  dump_dumpfve.sys
80 : 93fb8000 93fc3000 hidusb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys  hidusb.sys
81 : 93fc3000 93fd6000 HIDCLASS \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS  HIDCLASS.SYS
82 : 93fd6000 93fdc480 HIDPARSE \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS  HIDPARSE.SYS
83 : 93fdd000 93fde700 USBD \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS  USBD.SYS
84 : 93fdf000 93fea000 mouhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys  mouhid.sys
85 : 93fea000 93ff5000 point32k \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\point32k.sys  point32k.sys
86 : 97400000 9741e000 cdd \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll  cdd.dll
87 : 97510000 9775a000 win32k \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys  win32k.sys
88 : 97770000 97779000 TSDDD \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll  TSDDD.dll
89 : 977a0000 977ed000 ATMFD \SystemRoot\System32\ATMFD.DLL  ATMFD.DLL
8a : 99a08000 99a59000 srv \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys  srv.sys
8b : 99ac3000 99acc000 asyncmac \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys  asyncmac.sys
8c : 9f02d000 9f068000 mrxsmb10 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys  mrxsmb10.sys
8d : 9f068000 9f083000 mrxsmb20 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys  mrxsmb20.sys
8e : 9f09b000 9f0b5000 epfwwfpr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\epfwwfpr.sys  epfwwfpr.sys
8f : 9f0b5000 9f14c000 peauth \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys  peauth.sys
90 : 9f14c000 9f156000 secdrv \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS  secdrv.SYS
91 : 9f156000 9f177000 srvnet \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys  srvnet.sys
92 : 9f177000 9f184000 tcpipreg \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys  tcpipreg.sys
93 : 9f184000 9f1d3000 srv2 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys  srv2.sys
33: kd> .reload /d /v
Reloading current modules


AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
 DllBase  = 91516000
 Size     = 0001f000
 Checksum = 0002430e
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc85f
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys
 DllBase  = 91535000
 Size     = 0002c000
 Checksum = 00035687
 TimeDateStamp = 4a16bc15
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
 DllBase  = 91561000
 Size     = 0002c000
 Checksum = 0003419b
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc89f
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
 DllBase  = 9158d000
 Size     = 0004b000
 Checksum = 0004bc3b
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc871
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
 DllBase  = 915d8000
 Size     = 0000f000
 Checksum = 000178b0
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc872
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
 DllBase  = 915e7000
 Size     = 0000a000
 Checksum = 0000553e
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc717
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
 DllBase  = 915f1000
 Size     = 00009000
 Checksum = 000098c8
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc0f4
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
 DllBase  = 91600000
 Size     = 00018000
 Checksum = 00020761
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc94d
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
 DllBase  = 91618000
 Size     = 00017000
 Checksum = 00016cec
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc947
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
 DllBase  = 9162f000
 Size     = 0000a000
 Checksum = 000052dd
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bcb20
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
 DllBase  = 9163f000
 Size     = 0005a000
 Checksum = 00060d2a
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bbf62
AddImage: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
 DllBase  = 91699000
 Size     = 00032000
 Checksum = 0003ab4f
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bbf52
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
 DllBase  = 916cb000
 Size     = 00007000
 Checksum = 00002632
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc90f
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
 DllBase  = 916d2000
 Size     = 0001f000
 Checksum = 0001d0f4
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc916
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
 DllBase  = 916f1000
 Size     = 0000e000
 Checksum = 0000e8ab
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc912
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
 DllBase  = 916ff000
 Size     = 0001a000
 Checksum = 00023a45
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc71d
AddImage: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
 DllBase  = 91719000
 Size     = 00013000
 Checksum = 0001cece
 TimeDateStamp = 4a5bc956

<SNIP>


3: kd> .reload
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
3: kd> .reload /l
System Driver and Image Summary
Base       Code Size      Data Size      Image Name        Creation Time
82e03000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) ntkrnlpa.exe  Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009
83213000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) halmacpi.dll  Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009
80bbd000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    kdcom.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009
8b821000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll  Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009
8b82c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    PSHED.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009
8b83d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009
8b845000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     CLFS.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009
8b887000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)       CI.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009
8b932000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) Wdf01000.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009
8b9a3000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   WDFLDR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009
8b9b1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     ACPI.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009
8b800000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   WMILIB.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009
8b809000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) msisadrv.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009
8ba1e000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      pci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009
8ba48000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) vdrvroot.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009
8ba53000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009
8ba64000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   volmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009
8ba74000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009
8babf000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   pciide.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009
8bac6000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009
8bad4000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mountmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009
8baea000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    atapi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009
8baf3000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009
8bb16000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009
8bb1f000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   fltmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009
8bb53000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) fileinfo.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009
8bc21000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     Ntfs.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009
8bd50000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    msrpc.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009
8bd7b000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   ksecdd.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009
8bd8e000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      cng.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009
8bdeb000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      pcw.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009
8bc00000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   Fs_Rec.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009
8be16000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     ndis.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009
8becd000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    NETIO.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009
8bf0b000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009
8c027000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    tcpip.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009
8c170000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) fwpkclnt.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009
8c1a1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) vmstorfl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009
8c1aa000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009
8c1e9000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    spldr.sys  Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009
8bf30000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) rdyboost.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009
8c000000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      mup.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009
8c010000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) hwpolicy.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009
8bf5d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   fvevol.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009
8bf8f000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     disk.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009
8bfa0000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) CLASSPNP.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009
8c018000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009
8bb64000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    cdrom.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009
8c020000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     Null.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009
8bfea000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     Beep.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009
8bb83000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    ehdrv.sys  Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009
8bff1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      vga.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009
8bba0000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) VIDEOPRT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009
8be00000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) watchdog.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009
8be0d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   RDPCDD.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009
8bc09000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) rdpencdd.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009
8bc11000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) rdprefmp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009
8bbc1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     Msfs.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009
8bbcc000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     Npfs.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009
8bbda000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      tdx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009
8bbf1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      TDI.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009
9163f000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      afd.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009
91699000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    netbt.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009
916cb000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   wfplwf.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009
916d2000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    pacer.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009
916f1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009
916ff000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   serial.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009
91719000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   wanarp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009
9172c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   termdd.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009
9173c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    rdbss.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009
9177d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) nsiproxy.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009
91787000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mssmbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009
91791000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) discache.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009
9141e000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      csc.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009
91482000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     dfsc.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009
9149a000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) blbdrive.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009
914a8000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   AsUpIO.sys  Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009
914aa000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     AsIO.sys  Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009
914ab000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   tunnel.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009
914cc000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   amdppm.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009
91804000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) atikmdag.sys  Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009
91d3b000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009
914dd000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009
91516000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) HDAudBus.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009
91535000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) Rt86win7.sys  Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009
91561000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) 1394ohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009
91df2000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009
9158d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009
915d8000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009
91dfc000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   ASACPI.sys  Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009
915e7000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009
915f1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009
91400000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) CompositeBus.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009
9179d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) AgileVpn.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009
917af000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009
9140d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) ndistapi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009
917c7000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009
91600000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) raspppoe.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009
91618000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009
917e9000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009
9162f000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   rdpbus.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009
8ba00000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) kbdclass.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009
8ba0d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mouclass.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009
91dfe000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   swenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009
93e30000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)       ks.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009
93e64000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    umbus.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009
93e72000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   usbhub.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009
93eb6000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009
93ec7000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009
93ee4000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009
93f13000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     drmk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009
93f2c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009
97510000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   win32k.sys  unavailable
93f7c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    Dxapi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009
93f86000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) crashdmp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009
93f93000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) dump_dumpata.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009
93f9e000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) dump_atapi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009
93fa7000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) dump_dumpfve.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009
93fb8000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   hidusb.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009
93fc3000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) HIDCLASS.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009
93fd6000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) HIDPARSE.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009
93fdd000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     USBD.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009
93fdf000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   mouhid.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009
93fea000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) point32k.sys  Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009
93e00000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009
93e17000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   kbdhid.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009
93e23000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009
97770000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    TSDDD.dll  unavailable
977a0000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    ATMFD.DLL  unavailable
97400000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      cdd.dll  unavailable
8bfc5000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    luafv.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009
91032000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)    eamon.sys  Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009
910fe000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   lltdio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009
9110e000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   rspndr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009
91121000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     HTTP.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009
911a6000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   bowser.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009
911bf000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   mpsdrv.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009
911d1000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   mrxsmb.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009
9f02d000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mrxsmb10.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009
9f068000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) mrxsmb20.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009
9f09b000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) epfwwfpr.sys  Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009
9f0b5000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   peauth.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009
9f14c000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   secdrv.SYS  Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006
9f156000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)   srvnet.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009
9f177000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) tcpipreg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009
9f184000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)     srv2.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009
99a08000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k)      srv.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009
99ac3000      0 (   0 k)     0 (  0 k) asyncmac.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009

Loading User Symbols
Unloaded modules:
99a59000 99ac3000   spsys.sys
9f083000 9f09b000   parport.sys
8c1f1000 8c1fe000   crashdmp.sys
8bfc5000 8bfd0000   dump_ataport
8bfd0000 8bfd9000   dump_atapi.s
8bfd9000 8bfea000   dump_dumpfve
****************************************************************************

  The !drivers command is no longer supported.

  Please use the 'lm t n' command.
  Consult the debugger documentation for the supported 'lm' command options.

  The WinDbg "Modules" window can also be used to display timestamps.
  The "Modules" window supports sorting on name or timestamp values

****************************************************************************
3: kd> !for_each_module !chkimg @#ModuleName
0 errors : kdcom 
0 errors : nt 
0 errors : hal 
0 errors : WMILIB 
0 errors : msisadrv 
0 errors : mcupdate_AuthenticAMD 
0 errors : PSHED 
0 errors : BOOTVID 
0 errors : CLFS 
0 errors : CI 
0 errors : Wdf01000 
0 errors : WDFLDR 
0 errors : ACPI 
0 errors : kbdclass 
0 errors : mouclass 
0 errors : pci 
0 errors : vdrvroot 
0 errors : partmgr 
0 errors : volmgr 
0 errors : volmgrx 
0 errors : pciide 
0 errors : PCIIDEX 
0 errors : mountmgr 
0 errors : atapi 
0 errors : ataport 
Error for amdxata: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : fltmgr 
0 errors : fileinfo 
0 errors : cdrom 
Error for ehdrv: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : VIDEOPRT 
0 errors : Msfs 
0 errors : Npfs 
0 errors : tdx 
0 errors : TDI 
0 errors : Fs_Rec 
0 errors : rdpencdd 
0 errors : rdprefmp 
0 errors : Ntfs 
0 errors : msrpc 
0 errors : ksecdd 
0 errors : cng 
0 errors : pcw 
0 errors : watchdog 
0 errors : RDPCDD 
0 errors : ndis 
0 errors : NETIO 
0 errors : ksecpkg 
0 errors : rdyboost 
0 errors : fvevol 
0 errors : disk 
0 errors : CLASSPNP 
0 errors : luafv 
0 errors : Beep 
0 errors : vga 
0 errors : mup 
0 errors : hwpolicy 
Error for AtiPcie: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : Null 
0 errors : tcpip 
0 errors : fwpkclnt 
0 errors : vmstorfl 
0 errors : volsnap 
Error for spldr: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for eamon: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : lltdio 
0 errors : rspndr 
0 errors : HTTP 
0 errors : bowser 
0 errors : mpsdrv 
0 errors : mrxsmb 
0 errors : CompositeBus 
0 errors : ndistapi 
0 errors : csc 
0 errors : dfsc 
0 errors : blbdrive 
Error for AsUpIO: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for AsIO: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : tunnel 
0 errors : amdppm 
0 errors : dxgmms1 
0 errors : HDAudBus 
Error for Rt86win7: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Unable to determine offset from expression: 1394ohci
0 errors : USBPORT 
0 errors : usbehci 
0 errors : serenum 
0 errors : wmiacpi 
0 errors : raspppoe 
0 errors : raspptp 
0 errors : rdpbus 
Error for afd: Could not find module base
0 errors : netbt 
0 errors : wfplwf 
0 errors : pacer 
0 errors : netbios 
0 errors : serial 
0 errors : wanarp 
0 errors : termdd 
0 errors : rdbss 
0 errors : nsiproxy 
0 errors : mssmbios 
0 errors : discache 
0 errors : AgileVpn 
0 errors : rasl2tp 
0 errors : ndiswan 
0 errors : rassstp 
Error for atikmdag: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for dxgkrnl: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : usbohci 
Error for ASACPI: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : swenum 
0 errors : usbccgp 
0 errors : kbdhid 
0 errors : monitor 
0 errors : ks 
0 errors : umbus 
0 errors : usbhub 
0 errors : NDProxy 
Error for AtiHdmi: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : portcls 
Error for drmk: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : HdAudio 
0 errors : Dxapi 
0 errors : crashdmp 
0 errors : dump_dumpata 
0 errors : dump_atapi 
0 errors : dump_dumpfve 
0 errors : hidusb 
0 errors : HIDCLASS 
0 errors : HIDPARSE 
0 errors : USBD 
0 errors : mouhid 
Error for point32k: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for cdd: Could not find module base
Error for win32k: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for TSDDD: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for ATMFD: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : srv 
0 errors : asyncmac 
0 errors : mrxsmb10 
0 errors : mrxsmb20 
Error for epfwwfpr: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for peauth: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
Error for secdrv: Could not find image file for the module. Make sure binaries are included in the symbol path.
0 errors : srvnet 
0 errors : tcpipreg 
0 errors : srv2 
3: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion 
kdcom fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hal fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WMILIB fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msisadrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mcupdate_AuthenticAMD fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
PSHED fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
BOOTVID fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CLFS fver =  pver =
CI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Wdf01000 fver = 1.9.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 1.9.7600.16385
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
ACPI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
kbdclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mouclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vdrvroot fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
partmgr fver =  pver =
volmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volmgrx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pciide fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
mountmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ataport fver =  pver =
amdxata fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fileinfo fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cdrom fver =  pver =
ehdrv fver =  pver =
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
Msfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Npfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tdx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Fs_Rec fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdpencdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdprefmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msrpc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cng fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pcw fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
watchdog fver =  pver =
RDPCDD fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndis fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NETIO fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecpkg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdyboost fver =  pver =
fvevol fver =  pver =
disk fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
luafv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Beep fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vga fver =  pver =
mup fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hwpolicy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AtiPcie fver =  pver =
Null fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpip fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fwpkclnt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vmstorfl fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volsnap fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
spldr fver =  pver =
eamon fver =  pver =
lltdio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rspndr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HTTP fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
bowser fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mpsdrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CompositeBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndistapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
csc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dfsc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
blbdrive fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AsUpIO fver =  pver =
AsIO fver =  pver =
tunnel fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
amdppm fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HDAudBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Rt86win7 fver =  pver =
1394ohci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbehci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
serenum fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wmiacpi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspppoe fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspptp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdpbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
afd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
serial fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wanarp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
termdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdbss fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nsiproxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mssmbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
discache fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AgileVpn fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rasl2tp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndiswan fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rassstp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atikmdag fver =  pver =
dxgkrnl fver =  pver =
usbohci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ASACPI fver =  pver =
swenum fver =  pver =
usbccgp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
kbdhid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
monitor fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ks fver =  pver =
umbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbhub fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NDProxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AtiHdmi fver =  pver =
portcls fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
drmk fver =  pver =
HdAudio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpata fver =  pver =
dump_atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
hidusb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDCLASS fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDPARSE fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBD fver =  pver =
mouhid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
point32k fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
win32k fver =  pver =
TSDDD fver =  pver =
ATMFD fver =  pver =
srv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
asyncmac fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb10 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb20 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
epfwwfpr fver =  pver =
peauth fver =  pver =
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpipreg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv2 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
3: kd> !lmi 915d8000
Loaded Module Info: [915d8000] 
         Module: usbehci
   Base Address: 915d8000
     Image Name: usbehci.sys
   Machine Type: 332 (I386)
     Time Stamp: 4a5bc872 Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009
           Size: f000
       CheckSum: 178b0
Characteristics: 102  
Debug Data Dirs: Type  Size     VA  Pointer
             CODEVIEW    24,  a240,    9040 RSDS - GUID: {FA5DDE3E-5099-4A45-82DF-F51C7883E36A}
               Age: 1, Pdb: usbehci.pdb
    Symbol Type: DEFERRED - No error - symbol load deferred
    Load Report: no symbols loaded
3: kd> !lmi 9158d000
Loaded Module Info: [9158d000] 
         Module: USBPORT
   Base Address: 9158d000
     Image Name: USBPORT.SYS
   Machine Type: 332 (I386)
     Time Stamp: 4a5bc871 Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009
           Size: 4b000
       CheckSum: 4bc3b
Characteristics: 2102  
Debug Data Dirs: Type  Size     VA  Pointer
             CODEVIEW    24, 2793c,   26d3c RSDS - GUID: {C8BDB0B2-584B-4D2D-A033-9D6637ADA31A}
               Age: 2, Pdb: usbport.pdb
                CLSID     4, 27938,   26d38 [Data not mapped]
    Symbol Type: DEFERRED - No error - symbol load deferred
    Load Report: no symbols loaded
3: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000006 85c66d08 43787254 00000000
3: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
8dd52bec 9158e025 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8dd52c08 9158fe46 USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+0x20
8dd52c30 9158fa22 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x11a
8dd52c54 9158fd18 USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1af
8dd52c78 82e6b3b5 USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x173
8dd52cd4 82e6b218 nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0xf9
8dd52d20 82e6b038 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd5
8dd52d24 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38
3: kd> !list usbport
9158d000  00905a4d 00000003 00000004 0000ffff
9158d010  000000b8 00000000 00000040 00000000
9158d020  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
9158d030  00000000 00000000 00000000 000000d8
9158d040  0eba1f0e cd09b400 4c01b821 685421cd
9158d050  70207369 72676f72 63206d61 6f6e6e61
9158d060  65622074 6e757220 206e6920 20534f44
9158d070  65646f6d 0a0d0d2e 00000024 00000000

00905a4d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905a5d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905a6d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905a7d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905a8d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905a9d  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905aad  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????
00905abd  ???????? ???????? ???????? ????????

Cannot read next element at 00905a4d


[/FONT]
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and thank you,

Nothing was mentioned -- I attended primarily the Hardware section of the seminar. 

Nothing is in development on this computer at all.

The keyboard and mouse are both only around a year to 2 years old. 

The drivers are from the Microsoft website http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/windows7/support.mspx

I do not have any ps/2 keyboard or mice available to me at current. I do have usb to ps/2 connectors for both the keyboard and mouse, though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

No hardware specialist here, so I am not sure how the USB --> PS/2 conversion takes place - i.e., if plugged into PS/2 ports would the USBPORT driver load.....? Well, it and other USB drivers are loading into RAM, that much I can tell you for a fact.

The stack text from the dump shows us - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B][U]STACK_TEXT:[/U][/B]  (edited)
0006 85c66d08 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
3254 43787254 [color=blue]USBPORT![/color]USBPORT_[color=red]AssertSig[/color]+0x20
3720 82e43334 [color=blue]USBPORT![/color]USBPORT_Core_iGetNextPriorityTransfer+0x11a
3720 86a03002 [color=blue]USBPORT![/color]USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1af
3002 00000000 [color=blue]USBPORT![/color]USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x173
b800 00000000 nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0xf9
000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd5
0000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38
[/FONT]
```

`

Why can't you plug the USB mouse & kb directly into the USB slots v. the conversion to PS/2?

Can you find/borrow/other a "real" PS/2 mouse & kb to test the system to see if it BSODs?

Have you run the System File Checker/ repair utility - SFC? Regardless, please do so - 
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | the black command prompt ("DOS") screen will appear | type the following:


```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Finally, some updated system information, please --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Some new BSods.

Once while Idling and once while coming to this site to post about it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> No hardware specialist here, so I am not sure how the USB --> PS/2 conversion takes place - i.e., if plugged into PS/2 ports would the USBPORT driver load.....? Well, it and other USB drivers are loading into RAM, that much I can tell you for a fact.
> 
> ...




Were you able to try the above - specifically the PS/2 kb & PS/2 mouse instead of USB?

Did SFC run?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Were you able to try the above - specifically the PS/2 kb & PS/2 mouse instead of USB?
> 
> Did SFC run?
> 
> ...


No, I currently do not have access to a ps/2 keyboard or mouse.

I did run SFC, and it reported "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

Happy New Year.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

I received a Memory Management BSoD today. So I decided to check my RAM with memtest again.

I've found an interesting dilemma. When I run Memtest with both of my RAM inserted (which are from the same kit), Memtest will flash black and restart the computer. 

When I use any stick alone, memtest runs fine. I'm going to contact my RAM manufacturer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would agree.

Do all slots work for solo-stick memtest?


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, all of my slots are functional.

Just the two RAM sticks together cause Memtest to fail; I also ran the Windows Memory Diagnostic and it immediately (at like 2%) reported a Hardware Error and froze -- but that was when both sticks were installed.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I ran WMD and Memtest86+ through the night (around 3 hours/6 hours) without Error. 

Today I was watching a youtube video and got another blue screen. 

This blue screen didn't produce a dump.


The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x00000008, 0x807c8750, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .

Unable to produce a minidump file from the full dump file.

The bluescreen itself had no information besides those numbers that I could see -- but it restarted on its own so I didn't get a long time to look.

I don't know how relevant this is, but if I run Prime95 my computer will freeze unless I up my CPU voltage from Auto to 1.400. 

I don't know if these are related at all, but these are the events that occurred at the same time



```
The EventSystem sub system is suppressing duplicate event log entries for a duration of 86400 seconds.  The suppression timeout can be controlled by a REG_DWORD value named SuppressDuplicateDuration under the following registry key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\EventSystem\EventLog.

An account was successfully logged on.

Subject:
	Security ID:		SYSTEM
	Account Name:		N-PC$
	Account Domain:		WORKGROUP
	Logon ID:		0x3e7

Logon Type:			5

New Logon:
	Security ID:		SYSTEM
	Account Name:		SYSTEM
	Account Domain:		NT AUTHORITY
	Logon ID:		0x3e7
	Logon GUID:		{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Special privileges assigned to new logon.

Subject:
	Security ID:		SYSTEM
	Account Name:		SYSTEM
	Account Domain:		NT AUTHORITY
	Logon ID:		0x3e7

Privileges:		SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege
			SeTcbPrivilege
			SeSecurityPrivilege
			SeTakeOwnershipPrivilege
			SeLoadDriverPrivilege
			SeBackupPrivilege
			SeRestorePrivilege
			SeDebugPrivilege
			SeAuditPrivilege
			SeSystemEnvironmentPrivilege
			SeImpersonatePrivilege

A logon was attempted using explicit credentials.

Subject:
	Security ID:		SYSTEM
	Account Name:		N-PC$
	Account Domain:		WORKGROUP
	Logon ID:		0x3e7
	Logon GUID:		{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Account Whose Credentials Were Used:
	Account Name:		
	Account Domain:		N-PC
	Logon GUID:		{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Target Server:
	Target Server Name:	localhost
	Additional Information:	localhost

Process Information:
	Process ID:		0x2c8
	Process Name:		C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe

Network Information:
	Network Address:	127.0.0.1
	Port:			0

This event is generated when a process attempts to log on an account by explicitly specifying that account’s credentials.  This most commonly occurs in batch-type configurations such as scheduled tasks, or when using the RUNAS command.

An account was successfully logged on.

Subject:
	Security ID:		NULL SID
	Account Name:		-
	Account Domain:		-
	Logon ID:		0x0

Logon Type:			3

New Logon:
	Security ID:		ANONYMOUS LOGON
	Account Name:		ANONYMOUS LOGON
	Account Domain:		NT AUTHORITY
	Logon ID:		0x1bef8
	Logon GUID:		{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

Process Information:
	Process ID:		0x0
	Process Name:		-

Network Information:
	Workstation Name:	
	Source Network Address:	-
	Source Port:		-

Detailed Authentication Information:
	Logon Process:		NtLmSsp 
	Authentication Package:	NTLM
	Transited Services:	-
	Package Name (NTLM only):	NTLM V1
	Key Length:		0

This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.

The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.

The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).

The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.

The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.

The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
	- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
	- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
	- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
	- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

More IRQL_Not_Less_Or_Equal.

Is it possible that this is a hard drive or a problem with my win7?


If my RAM isn't on the supported RAM list for my Motherboard, is that a possible cause?

Is it likely that it's my motherboard? 

I'm going crazy with all of these blue screens.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck latest dump = *0xa* - a kernel mode app attempted to access pageable memory when it should not have (IRQL too high); prob cause listed as NT Kernel

*0xa* = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - so the crash that did not produce a dump was obviously 0xa bugcheck as well

Two things that I noticed in this dump (1) the program instruction that failed. I don't know what the system was trying to sync - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignal[color=red]Synchronization[/COLOR]Object+1e
[/FONT]
```

(2) The app running at the time of the crash - League of Legends -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
 LolClient.exe
[/FONT]
```
I went to their website and found that a/v's have been flagging lolclient.exe. This 12/23/09 thread mentions Norton, but other sites report other anti-virus apps flagging it too.

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=37414

I saw drivers in the dump that I know belong to ESET. Do you have ESET NOD32 a/v or Eset Smart Security (ESS) installed?

Did this BSOD occur w/ just 1 stick? Did you replace RAM?

Any luck finding a PS/2 mouse and PS/2 KB?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp3_Minidumps[1].zip\010410-17503-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82e0a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82f52810
Debug session time: Mon Jan  4 07:48:48.891 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:15.140
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {6c025be4, 2, 1, 82e72f9e}

Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 6c025be4, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 82e72f9e, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82f72718
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82f52160
 6c025be4 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e
82e72f9e 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  LolClient.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  96a7fc2c -- (.trap 0xffffffff96a7fc2c)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=6c025be0 ebx=84fcd120 ecx=84fcd120 edx=00000002 esi=6c025be0 edi=84fc9120
eip=82e72f9e esp=96a7fca0 ebp=96a7fcb0 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010287
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+0x1e:
82e72f9e 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx ds:0023:6c025be4=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82e72f9e to 82e507eb

STACK_TEXT:  
96a7fc2c 82e72f9e badb0d00 00000002 82f33d00 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2cf
96a7fcb0 82e71753 82f33d20 84fcd118 00000000 nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+0x1e
96a7fcdc 83040056 84fcd118 00000001 00000000 nt!KeSetEvent+0x8e
96a7fd24 82e4d42a 000002d0 00000000 0018e794 nt!NtSetEvent+0x6f
96a7fd24 77a964f4 000002d0 00000000 0018e794 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0018e794 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77a964f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e
82e72f9e 894804          mov     dword ptr [eax+4],ecx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc007

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e

BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nt
start    end        module name
82e0a000 8321a000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\5B308B4ED6464159B87117C711E7340C2\ntkrpamp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrpamp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\ntkrpamp.exe\4A5BC007410000\ntkrpamp.exe
    Image path: ntkrpamp.exe
    Image name: ntkrpamp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
    CheckSum:         003C9503
    ImageSize:        00410000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrpamp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrpamp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
96a7fc2c 82e72f9e nt!KiTrap0E+0x2cf
96a7fcb0 82e71753 nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+0x1e
96a7fcdc 83040056 nt!KeSetEvent+0x8e
96a7fd24 82e4d42a nt!NtSetEvent+0x6f
96a7fd24 77a964f4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0018e794 00000000 0x77a964f4
0: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80ba1000 80ba9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8281d000 82858000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
82858000 82873000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8288b000 828a5000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
828a5000 8293c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8293c000 82946000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
82946000 82967000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
82967000 82974000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
82974000 829c3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
82e0a000 8321a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8321a000 83251000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
88a00000 88a08000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
88a1b000 88a26000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
88a26000 88a37000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
88a37000 88a3f000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
88a3f000 88a81000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88a81000 88b2c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
88b2c000 88b9d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88b9d000 88bab000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88bab000 88bf3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
88bf3000 88bfc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
88c13000 88c3d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
88c3d000 88c48000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
88c48000 88c59000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
88c59000 88c69000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88c69000 88cb4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
88cb4000 88cbb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88cbb000 88cc9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88cc9000 88cdf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
88cdf000 88ce8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88ce8000 88d0b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
88d0b000 88d14000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
88d14000 88d48000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88d48000 88d59000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
88d59000 88d78000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
88d78000 88d95000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
88d95000 88db6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
88db6000 88dc4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
88dc4000 88ddb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
88ddb000 88de6000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
88de6000 88dfd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
88e00000 88e0b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
88e0d000 88f3c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
88f3c000 88f67000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
88f67000 88f7a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
88f7a000 88fd7000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
88fd7000 88fe5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88fe5000 88fee000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
88fee000 88ff6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
88ff6000 88ffe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
89000000 8900c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8900c000 89019000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
89019000 890d0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
890d0000 8910e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8910e000 89133000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
89133000 89160000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
89160000 89192000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
89192000 891b7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
891b7000 891d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
891e9000 891f0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
891f0000 891f7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
891f7000 891ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
89200000 89208000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
89208000 89219000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
89219000 89221000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
89226000 8936f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8936f000 893a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
893a0000 893a8380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
893a9000 893e8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
893e8000 893f0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
893f0000 89400000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8e000000 8e017000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
8e017000 8e021000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8e024000 8e045000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8e045000 8e056000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8e056000 8e08f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8e08f000 8e0ae000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8e0ae000 8e0da000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
8e0da000 8e106000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
8e106000 8e151000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8e151000 8e160000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8e160000 8e16a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8e16a000 8e173000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
8e173000 8e180000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8e180000 8e192000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8e192000 8e1aa000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8e1aa000 8e1b5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8e1b5000 8e1d7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8e1d7000 8e1ef000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8e1ef000 8e1fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8e600000 8e60d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8e615000 8e66f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8e66f000 8e6a1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8e6a1000 8e6a8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8e6a8000 8e6c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8e6c7000 8e6d5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8e6d5000 8e6ef000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8e6ef000 8e702000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8e702000 8e712000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8e712000 8e753000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8e753000 8e75d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8e75d000 8e767000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8e767000 8e773000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8e773000 8e7d7000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8e7d7000 8e7ef000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8e7ef000 8e7fd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8e7fd000 8e7fe080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
8e7ff000 8e7fffa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8ec00000 8ec0b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8ec13000 8ec47000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8ec47000 8ec55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8ec55000 8ec99000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8ec99000 8ecaa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8ecaa000 8ecc7000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
8ecc7000 8ecf6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8ecf6000 8ed0f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
8ed0f000 8ed5f000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
8ed5f000 8ed6c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8ed6c000 8ed77000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8ed77000 8ed80000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ed80000 8ed91000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8ed91000 8ed9b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8ed9b000 8eda6000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
8eda6000 8edb9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8edb9000 8edbf480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
8edc0000 8edc1700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8edc2000 8edcd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8edcd000 8edd8000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
8edd8000 8edef000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
8edef000 8edfb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
8f202000 8f739000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
8f739000 8f7f0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8f7f0000 8f7fa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8f7fa000 8f7fb6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
8f7fc000 8f7fd380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
92822000 928ee000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
928ee000 928fe000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
928fe000 92911000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
92911000 92996000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
92996000 929af000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
929af000 929c1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
929c1000 929e4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
94700000 9494a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
94960000 94969000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
94990000 949dd000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 00:44:10 2009 (4A71251A)
949e0000 949fe000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
9cc34000 9cc85000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
9ccef000 9ccf8000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)

Unloaded modules:
9cc85000 9ccef000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
82873000 8288b000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891b7000 891c4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891c4000 891cf000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891cf000 891d8000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891d8000 891e9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8e0da000 8e106000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
88bab000 88bf3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8e615000 8e66f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8e180000 8e192000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8e045000 8e056000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
88d0b000 88d14000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8f7fa000 8f7fb6c0   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed Jul 15 23:28:28 2009 (4A5E9E5C)
8e7ff000 8e7fffa0   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Aug 03 03:02:32 2009 (4A768B88)
8e7fd000 8e7fe080   AsUpIO   AsUpIO.sys   Sun Jul 05 22:21:27 2009 (4A515FA7)
9ccef000 9ccf8000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
88cdf000 88ce8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88ce8000 88d0b000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8ecaa000 8ecc7000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
8f202000 8f739000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Nov 24 22:43:00 2009 (4B0CA7C4)
89219000 89221000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Tue May 05 11:00:16 2009 (4A005480)
94990000 949dd000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 00:44:10 2009 (4A71251A)
891f0000 891f7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8e7ef000 8e7fd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
88a37000 88a3f000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
92996000 929af000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
949e0000 949fe000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
88d59000 88d78000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
88a81000 88b2c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
89192000 891b7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
88a3f000 88a81000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88f7a000 88fd7000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8e173000 8e180000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8ed5f000 8ed6c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8e773000 8e7d7000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
8e7d7000 8e7ef000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8e767000 8e773000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
89208000 89219000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8ecf6000 8ed0f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
8ed77000 8ed80000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8ed6c000 8ed77000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8ed80000 8ed91000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8ed91000 8ed9b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8f739000 8f7f0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8e056000 8e08f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
92822000 928ee000   eamon    eamon.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:09 2009 (4B01046D)
88d78000 88d95000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Mon Nov 16 02:51:43 2009 (4B01048F)
8288b000 828a5000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Mon Nov 16 02:45:50 2009 (4B01032E)
88d48000 88d59000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
88d14000 88d48000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88fe5000 88fee000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
89160000 89192000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8936f000 893a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8321a000 83251000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8e08f000 8e0ae000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8ed0f000 8ed5f000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
8eda6000 8edb9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8edb9000 8edbf480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
8ed9b000 8eda6000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
92911000 92996000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
89200000 89208000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8e1ef000 8e1fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8edef000 8edfb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80ba1000 80ba9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8ec13000 8ec47000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
88f67000 88f7a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8910e000 89133000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
928ee000 928fe000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
891b7000 891d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
88a1b000 88a26000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8ec00000 8ec0b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8e600000 8e60d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8edc2000 8edcd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
88cc9000 88cdf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
929af000 929c1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
929c1000 929e4000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
8281d000 82858000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
82858000 82873000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
88e00000 88e0b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
88a00000 88a08000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
88f3c000 88f67000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8e75d000 8e767000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
893f0000 89400000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
89019000 890d0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8e1aa000 8e1b5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8e1b5000 8e1d7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8ec99000 8ecaa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8e6c7000 8e6d5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8e66f000 8e6a1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
890d0000 8910e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
88db6000 88dc4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8e753000 8e75d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82e0a000 8321a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
88e0d000 88f3c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
891e9000 891f0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8e6a8000 8e6c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
88c48000 88c59000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
88c13000 88c3d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
88cb4000 88cbb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88cbb000 88cc9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88fd7000 88fe5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
828a5000 8293c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8edcd000 8edd8000   point32k point32k.sys Fri May 08 04:35:39 2009 (4A03EEDB)
8ecc7000 8ecf6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
88a26000 88a37000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8e192000 8e1aa000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8e1d7000 8e1ef000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8e000000 8e017000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
88de6000 88dfd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8e712000 8e753000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8e017000 8e021000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
891f7000 891ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
88fee000 88ff6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
88ff6000 88ffe000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
89133000 89160000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
928fe000 92911000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8e0ae000 8e0da000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Fri May 22 10:52:05 2009 (4A16BC15)
8293c000 82946000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8e160000 8e16a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8e6d5000 8e6ef000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
893e8000 893f0000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
9cc34000 9cc85000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
82974000 829c3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
82946000 82967000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
8f7fc000 8f7fd380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
89226000 8936f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
82967000 82974000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
88ddb000 88de6000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
88dc4000 88ddb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8e702000 8e712000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
94960000 94969000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8e024000 8e045000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8ec47000 8ec55000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8edd8000 8edef000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
8edc0000 8edc1700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8e151000 8e160000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8ec55000 8ec99000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8f7f0000 8f7fa000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8e106000 8e151000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
88c3d000 88c48000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
89000000 8900c000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
88d95000 88db6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
893a0000 893a8380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
88c59000 88c69000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88c69000 88cb4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
893a9000 893e8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8e6ef000 8e702000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8900c000 89019000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
88b2c000 88b9d000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88b9d000 88bab000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8e6a1000 8e6a8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
94700000 9494a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
8e16a000 8e173000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
88bf3000 88bfc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)

Unloaded modules:
9cc85000 9ccef000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
82873000 8288b000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891b7000 891c4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891c4000 891cf000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891cf000 891d8000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
891d8000 891e9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/FONT]
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

I have Eset Nod32 installed, yes. This both happened with just 1 stick that passed Memtest and WMD. 

No luck with the keyboard -- everybody has gone USB. 

I have had this also crash without LoL.exe open -- but Adobe Air update shows up in my event viewer a lot (which lol uses).


Activation context generation failed for "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll".Error in manifest or policy file "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll" on line 3. The value "MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR" of attribute "version" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Had a TON of blue screens just now.

Most were with LoL.exe again. 

But when windows restarted a few times, it kept getting Bsods, too. And then it auto ran check disk.

One of these says ATI. Back to video card, again?


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

After replacing my Video Card with another one, the problem still persists. I know this video card is without fault. 

My last one said "Reference_By_Pointer." One of these reference Dxgmms1.sys and dxgkrnl.exe 

I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I had a lot of blue screens recently. For a while now I've been getting a lot of Blue screens when I boot from a cold boot and maybe a few times after that, and then I won't have any the rest of the day.

Today I got one that referenced a CD Rom driver during startup, so I unplugged that, even though it's not in these other logs. My CDROM is kinda old (like, windows 2000 was new kinda old).

These all talk about USB drivers.

Now my thing is, on Windows 7, my USB Drivers are all dated 2006. I don't know if this is normal, but if there is a way to update this, does anybody know? My motherboard is an asus m4a79xtd evo. 

Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please do this again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html
Enough has changed on your system that the new information is necessary.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Lot of blue screens.

Folder 2 is the perfom/tsf report.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

10 mini kernel memory dumps processed. The bugchecks - 

(4) *0xa* = kernel mode app improperly accessed paged memory
*0x19 (0x3,,,)* = bad pool header; the pool free list is corrupt
*0x1a (0x41201,,,)* = unknown memory management error
*0x4e (0x99,,,)* = a Page Frame Number (PFN) or Page Table Entry (PTE) is corrupt
*0x50* = invalid memory referenced
*0xd1* = basically same as 0xa
*0x7e (0xc000001d,,,)* = thread threw an exception; exception = 0xc000001d = attempt to execute illegal program instruction

Varied bugchecks tend to point to hardware as the casue of the crashes. What is plugged into to the USB ports? Any USB sticks; memory sticks, flash drivers, etc...?

WMP Network is constantly crashing under the Microsoft NT layer dll ntdll.dll w/ a 0xc0000005 exception error - a memory access violation.

```
[font=lucida console]  
Event[23]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2010-01-23T18:21:43.000
 Event Name: APPCRASH

Problem signature:
P1: [COLOR=red]wmpnetwk.exe[/COLOR]
P2: 12.0.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bccb3
P4: [COLOR=red]ntdll.dll[/COLOR]
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdadb
P7: [COLOR=Red]c0000005[/COLOR]
P8: 00046b90
[/font]
```
SuperFetch (sysmain) is crashing in the same manner as WMPN.

```
[font=lucida console]
Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_SysMain
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc100
P4: sysmain.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdb23
P7: c0000005
P8: 0001967d
[/font]
```
`

I don't see any obvious issues with drivers in the dumps at this time.

Was the system upgraded to Windows 7 from Vista?

Run the Windows 7 upgrade advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en

See if BIOS update available - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, [COLOR=Red]11/13/2007[/COLOR]
[/font]
```
I did take note of many app crashes - 

```
[font=lucida console]
- 32-bit Setup Launcher v 5.52.164.0
- 15.23_nforce_winvista64_international_whql.exe
- Hellgate_sp_dx10_x64.exe
- dow2.exe; BugSplat.dll
- Steam.exe
- ExeFile.exe; python25.dll
- [COLOR=red]BF2142.exe[/COLOR]
- QuestViewer.exe (4/2007); Awesomium.dll
- witcher.exe
- Setup.exe_unknown, version: 1.0.0.8
- MassEffect.exe, version: 1.1.14660.0
. . . . and more[/font]
```
`

I would suggest that you re-install Windows 7 to help further isolate the cause of the BSODs - hardware or software.

Be sure to validate the installation - www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:23:18.841 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:52.480
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  CCC.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:18:49.842 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:44.481
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:17:31.750 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:23.015
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, 82d77966}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDeviceIndexTable+26 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:15:34.750 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.015
BugCheck 1000007E, {c000001d, 865dc77a, 8db7fc40, 8db7f820}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiInitializeSystemPtes+13e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:13:55.363 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:49.002
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, 82db5966}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDeviceIndexTable+26 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:11:00.740 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:48.005
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, 82d6f966}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpDeviceIndexTable+26 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 23 18:09:38.021 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:13.286
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 15:11:56.166 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:09.805
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 15:07:35.637 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:43.276
BugCheck D1, {2f, 2, 0, 91afa466}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+2de )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 15:06:08.801 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:48.066
BugCheck A, {8dbdc008, 6, 0, 82c7cf4c}
Probably caused by : usbohci.sys ( usbohci!OHCI_HardwarePresent+1e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.[/font]
```


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow was that all me?

I've never any of the games listed under the APP crashes.

Also, this was a Fresh windows 7, not an upgrade.

Also, my bios is an Asus bios 7004 or something, the newest available from the Asus site. 

This was a strange BSOD I got today. Again, these BSODs usually occur after a COLD boot, sometimes in rapid succession. After that my computer is usually stable until I once again shut down and cold boot it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The dump files from your January 23 post - 

```
[font=lucida console]Volume in drive A is Kernel Dumps
 Volume Serial Number is B8F7-2140

 Directory of A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\kiramon_Windows7_01-23-10__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel

01/21/2010  03:03 PM           144,528 012110-19281-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:07 PM           144,528 012110-20046-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:08 PM           184,520 012110-20311-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:16 PM           144,528 012110-21793-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:18 PM           144,480 012310-18142-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:13 PM           144,480 012310-18236-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:10 PM           144,480 012310-18345-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:24 PM           144,480 012310-18751-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:14 PM           144,480 012310-18844-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:20 PM           144,432 012310-18938-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:16 PM           144,480 012310-20046-01.dmp
              11 File(s)      1,629,416 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  44,276,813,824 bytes free
[/font]
```




The dump files from the attachment to your last post - 

```
[font=lucida console]Volume in drive A is Kernel Dumps
 Volume Serial Number is B8F7-2140

 Directory of A:\D\!!_Kernel_Dumps\kiramon_Windows7_01-23-10__jcgriff2__\Download#2\!_Kernel2

01/21/2010  03:03 PM           144,528 012110-19281-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:07 PM           144,528 012110-20046-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:08 PM           184,520 012110-20311-01.dmp
01/21/2010  03:16 PM           144,528 012110-21793-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:18 PM           144,480 012310-18142-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:13 PM           144,480 012310-18236-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:10 PM           144,480 012310-18345-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:24 PM           144,480 012310-18751-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:14 PM           144,480 012310-18844-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:20 PM           144,432 012310-18938-01.dmp
01/23/2010  06:16 PM           144,480 012310-20046-01.dmp
              11 File(s)      1,629,416 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  44,275,048,448 bytes free[/font]
```
The dump files are correct, but the BIOS was not (my apologies for that mistake) -

```
[font=lucida console]------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/23/2010, 18:37:30
       Machine name: N-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 11/25/09 15:44:08 Ver: 08.00.15
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3328MB RAM
          Page File: 991MB used, 5661MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode[/font]
```
`


As far as the apps - here is WMP & Superfetch failing + a score of others after. I did not recheck each for the names of the apps in my prev post. The msinfo32 file was corrupted and therefore unreadable in its native NFO format, so I used XML to bring out what I could -

```
[font=lucida console]
   <?xml version="1.0" ?> 
- <Category name="Windows Error Reporting">
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: [COLOR=Red]wmpnetwk.exe[/COLOR], version: 12.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bccb3
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdadb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00046b90
Faulting process id: 0xb50
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca9c82b8701ea3
Fault
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: [COLOR=red]svchost.exe_SysMain[/COLOR], version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc100
Faulting module name: sysmain.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdb23
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0001967d
Faulting process id: 0x394
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca9c82ae8aa6e0
&#x00
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/8/2010 3:22 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc69e
Faulting module name: Flash10c.ocx, version: 10.0.32.18, time stamp: 0x4a613d79
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0004eb22
Faulting process id: 0xf98
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca900c1255dd20
Faultin
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/8/2010 2:41 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: iexplore.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc69e
Faulting module name: Flash10c.ocx, version: 10.0.32.18, time stamp: 0x4a613d79
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0004eb22
Faulting process id: 0xc78
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca900bdfaf77eb
Faultin
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/7/2010 9:24 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: wmplayer.exe, version: 12.0.7600.16415, time stamp: 0x4a98ae4b
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000074
Faulting process id: 0x55c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8fdcfd9ba469
Faulting appli
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 12:48 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xd64
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca88853f10d487
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 12:01 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xf7c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887ea772e998
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 12:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xe60
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887e7dd24711
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 11:52 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x114
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887d71943b42
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 11:05 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x3b4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8876e2d40c68
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 11:05 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xb54
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8876dc38e225
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 11:04 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16404, time stamp: 0x4a765076
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x907d8988
Faulting process id: 0x948
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca88769c356763
Faulting applic
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:57 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieUnatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x40c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8875c0e73b43
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:57 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieUnatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xe5c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8875bab3c3ed
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:56 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieUnatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x718
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8875a1c6d56d
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:55 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x2ec
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca88756460c155
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:53 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x14c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887535da363d
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:52 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x29c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8874fd6a795f
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:46 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x139c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887421d2edf6
Faulting applic
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:40 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x9b4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8873536c4d81
Faulting applica
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:40 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x11f8
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca8873486ffb1e
Faulting applic
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:38 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x1194
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887317026c07
Faulting applic
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/29/2009 10:38 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: ieunatt.exe, version: 8.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc687
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x10dc
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca887309f0e567
Faulting applic
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 12/18/2009 11:28 AM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Application Error
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Faulting application name: MsiExec.exe, version: 5.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc3e6
Faulting module name: QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4afa620b
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x621bbe79
Faulting process id: 0xd04
Faulting application start time: 0x01ca7fd53890effd
F
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wmpnetwk.exe
P2: 12.0.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bccb3
P4: ntdll.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdadb
P7: c0000005
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wmpnetwk.exe
P2: 12.0.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bccb3
P4: ntdll.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdadb
P7: c0000005
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_SysMain
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc100
P4: sysmain.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdb23
P7: c0000005&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_SysMain
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc100
P4: sysmain.dll
P5: 6.1.7600.16385
P6: 4a5bdb23
P7: c0000005&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: HID\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01&Col02
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_00
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:21 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:20 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:20 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:15 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/23/2010 11:15 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/21/2010 8:16 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 
&#x000d
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/21/2010 8:04 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 
&#x000d
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/20/2010 6:02 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 9:33 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 1:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: HID\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01&Col02
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 1:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_00
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 1:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 1:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/19/2010 12:00 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft Corporation.AudioPlaybackDiagnostic.1.0
P2: Default
P3: 1.0.0.0
P4: Default
P5: 
P6: 
P7: &#x00
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/18/2010 11:13 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MemDiagV1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 3328
P2: Unknown
P3: Unknown
P4: Aborted
P5: Standard
P6: 0
P7: 0
P8: 90
P9: 
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/18/2010 11:13 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600.16385
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: System manufacturer
P4: 1
P5: 0
P6: ExternalMedia
P7: 1
&#x0
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/18/2010 9:46 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: League of Legends.exe
P2: 1.0.0.66
P3: 4b2be28e
P4: c2a7
P5: 6144
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/18/2010 9:42 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: League of Legends.exe
P2: 1.0.0.66
P3: League of Legends (TM) Client
P4: League of Legends (TM) Client
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/18/2010 9:42 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: League of Legends.exe
P2: 1.0.0.66
P3: League of Legends (TM) Client
P4: League of Legends (TM) Client
P5: ??
P6: 200
P7
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/17/2010 10:36 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/17/2010 9:40 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: HID\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01&Col02
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/17/2010 9:39 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_01
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: &#x000
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/17/2010 9:39 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_00B0&REV_0143&MI_00
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_x86_ac43e7283b3169c2bf749dfff42678c86a37c9c_cab_078b9339

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: da80c615-03b0-11df-abb6-002618db08ba
Report Status: 4
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/17/2010 9:39 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409
P5: input.inf
P6: *
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_x86_2980756877a454b80c34627739281e5b799975_cab_03a73919

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: cc9a1cde-03b0-11df-abb6-002618db08ba
Report Status: 4
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/16/2010 8:51 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7600.16385
P2: 80070643
P3: F217D556-3248-43B2-8151-E456EA33FE4D
P4: Install
P5: 101
P6: Unmanaged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_7.3.7600.16385_da5b5fba65585247dbdb9a573baf4533ee5287_cab_0f25c1a9

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: e59d9593-02e0-11df-a22b-002618db08ba
Report Status: 4
  ]]> 
  </Details>
  </Data>
- <Data>
- <Time>
- <![CDATA[ 1/16/2010 8:51 PM
  ]]> 
  </Time>
- <Type>
- <![CDATA[ Windows Error Reporting
  ]]> 
  </Type>
- <Details>
- <![CDATA[ Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7600.16385
P2: 80070643
P3: F217D556-3248-43B2-8151-E456EA33FE4D
P4: Install
P5: 101
P6: Unmanaged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: e59d9593-02e0-11df-a22b-002618db08ba
Report Status: 0
  ]]> 
  </Details>


[/font]
```

`
I do believe it is now time to re-install Windows 7. I don't see any end to the BSODs, the app crashes, Windows Updates failing, etc... until we know that you are able to re-install the OS onto a wiped hard drive and achieve Windows 7 stability without any added apps. Only Windows Updates (including system manufacturer driver updates) should be allowed in post-reinstall. Once the system is "Windows-Updated", activated and validated, then see if BSODs persist. If they do with only native Windows 7 OS installed, it would be safe to assume that there is some unknown hardware faulure occurring. If and when that time comes, we'll be glad to look at the newly-installed system's files. 

You need to wipe the entire hard drive because there is something left-over from a prior Windows installation - the page file - created on 11-19-2009 -

```
C:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate         [COLOR=red]20091119[/COLOR]180611.688033-300
```

Another system file does show the installation date of Windows 7 to be - 

```
Original Install Date:     [COLOR=red]1/19/2010[/COLOR], 4:20:35 PM
```
The page file is created during the OS install. I don't understand the difference in the above dates.

Re-format the HDD with KillDisk then re-install Windows 7. 

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Windows Updates --> www.update.microsoft.com

Validation --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and thank you for the response,



> Updates (including system manufacturer driver updates) should be allowed in post-reinstall


Does this mean I should only use Windows Update for all drivers after this re-install, or does it mean I should go to system manufacturer sites and get those drivers, too?


I'm just confused by "including."


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I reinstalled Windows 7. Shortly after, the computer (with nothing on it except windows update updates) Blue screened, restarted, and then froze during the selection to do a windows startup repair or start windows normally.

I assume this means that it is a hardware issue. I have packaged up the motherboard to send in tomorrow for my RMA. 

Is it likely that my next step after receiving my Motherboard back (if the problem persists) should be

Switch out RAM for new sticks (different brand on the QVL list)
If problem still there
Switch out HDD for new HDD
If problem still there
Switch out Video card for new Video card


Is this the best way to do it (in terms of most likely culprits)? 


Questions: 
Is it likely that it may be my Windows 7? Should I get a new Windows 7?

What is the likelihood that it is actually my CPU that is damaged? The only reason I ask is that my PC is unstable (even more-so) without the NB CPU voltage set to 1.400 from AUTO. 

Thank you so much


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I sent my motherboard in for RMA.

I just got it back.

Computer still has issues. Froze once randomly; froze again with a strange sound error when I tried to full-screen a video. 

I don't know if I'm looking at a RAM issue, CPU issue, or Hard Drive issue.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is your Windows 7 DVD an upgrade from Vista, did Windows 7 come pre-installed on the system (i.e., you have OEM Windows 7 recovery DVDs) or is it a full retail version that you purchased?


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is your Windows 7 DVD an upgrade from Vista, did Windows 7 come pre-installed on the system (i.e., you have OEM Windows 7 recovery DVDs) or is it a full retail version that you purchased?


It is a clean install, no it didn't come pre-installed, and it is from a Microsoft event =P.

Is it possibly a problem with the Win7?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Given the fact that this thread is now ~ 33 days old and new hardware installed, I would suggest that you re-validate your installation - 

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Also, be sure ALL Windows Updates are in --> www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

I will re-validate in the morning; I have to call up to validate since the online validation doesn't want to work anymore.

Nothing is popping up when I click Validate. I should note that my computer is popping up a Validate Now notification that goes away really fast (this is BEFORE I clicked on the Genuine Validation site linked by you).


Adobe Flash seems to make my PC freeze quickly.
And I don't know how important this is, but sometimes after the computer freezes, when it reboots the sound is "missing" and requires a restart to fix.

Is it possible that my Motherboard is just "bad"? 

After doing some http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&hs=fZS&q=computer+freezes+sound+glitches+m4a79xtd&start=0&sa=N searching, I found some people had strangely similar problems with their computers, as well. 

Is it possible this is just coincidence? Or is the motherboard a likely cause of the problems? I RMAd the Board already, and the problems are still here.



(One of the most noticeable things are the people in the search saying that their computer is near-guaranteed to blue screen after a cold boot, which is nearly identical to this computer)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Validation must come first.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Validation must come first.


Hello,

I have tried to validate windows through the link provided. It does not pop up the Active X control program thing. Is there another way to validate windows?

My windows updates and everything from the previous validation.

This website http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/diag/RunDiags.aspx?displaylang=en&cnt=2 has everything passed except 


Microsoft Genuine Advantage plug-ins connect with Microsoft validation servers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You mentioned that Flash freezes the system..... are you using IE8 x86?

Go to --> C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe 

Try the x86 IE8.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kiramon (Dec 7, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> You mentioned that Flash freezes the system..... are you using IE8 x86?
> 
> Go to --> C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
> 
> ...


Hello and thank you for the response.

I activated windows through the phone without problems.

I am currently running 32-bit Windows 7. The seemingly Flash-induced freezes also occur in other browser such as Firefox.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Activate the hidden admin account & see if Flash freezes while using it -

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs - select run as admin. Then type 

```
[font=lucida console]
net user administrator /active:yes
[/font]
```
Logoff your account and the user account named Administrator will be waiting for you at the logon screen. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

